# Five word ladder



## luckytrim

Functions the same as the four letter game........
Only Difference is that you change one letter and RE-ARRANGE the letters to form a new word......


Example ;


Great - Tiger
Tiger - Right
Right - Third 



Play off Third..........


----------



## Silversage

Third.    Dirty


----------



## taxlady

Dirty --> Tried


----------



## luckytrim

Tried - Tread


----------



## CWS4322

Dirty = dairy


----------



## luckytrim

Tread -Dream


----------



## taxlady

Dream - Mares


----------



## CWS4322

Mares - tears


----------



## luckytrim

Tears - Stars


----------



## taxlady

Stars - Tarts


----------



## luckytrim

Stars - strap


----------



## CWS4322

strap = ports


----------



## taxlady

ports - spots


----------



## CWS4322

spots = sport


----------



## luckytrim

Sport - Traps


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

traps - sp*l*at


----------



## luckytrim

Splat - plate


----------



## luckytrim

Plate - apple


----------



## CWS4322

apple - leaps


----------



## taxlady

Leaps - sleep


----------



## luckytrim

Sleep - poles


----------



## luckytrim

That's okay - I'll play solitaire 
POLES - LOOSE


----------



## taxlady

Loose - Sloop


----------



## luckytrim

Sloop - Poles


----------



## taxlady

Will we end up in endless loops?

Poles - Loops


----------



## luckytrim

Loops - spoil


----------



## taxlady

spoil - poise


----------



## luckytrim

...Happens sometimes.......... I always 'search this thread' to make sure the word hasn't been used in the last four months or so........ sometimes I forget.....


----------



## luckytrim

Poise - spied


----------



## luckytrim

Speed


----------



## taxlady

Speed - Peers


----------



## luckytrim

Steep


----------



## luckytrim

Steps


----------



## taxlady

Steps - Spits


----------



## luckytrim

Spits - SPLIT


----------



## taxlady

Split - Spelt


----------



## luckytrim

Spelt - BELTS


----------



## taxlady

Belts - Beats


----------



## luckytrim

Beats- BESTS


----------



## taxlady

Bests - Stabs


----------



## luckytrim

Stabs - BRATS


----------



## taxlady

Brats - Beast


----------



## luckytrim

Beast - BEANS


----------



## taxlady

Beans - Bands


----------



## luckytrim

Bands - DAUBS


----------



## taxlady

Daubs - Lauds


----------



## luckytrim

Lauds - SALAD


----------



## taxlady

Salad -Loads


----------



## luckytrim

Loads - SODAS


----------



## taxlady

Sodas - Goads


----------



## luckytrim

Goads - EGADS !


----------



## taxlady

Egads - Gates


----------



## luckytrim

Gates - STATE


----------



## taxlady

State - Start


----------



## luckytrim

Start - TRYST


----------



## taxlady

Tryst - Story


----------



## luckytrim

Story - ROAST


----------



## taxlady

Roast - Stoat


----------



## luckytrim

Stoat - TASTE


----------



## taxlady

Taste - Easts


----------



## luckytrim

Easts - STEAM


----------



## taxlady

Steam - Mates


----------



## luckytrim

Mates - MEANT


----------



## taxlady

Meant - Manes


----------



## luckytrim

Manes - SNEAK


----------



## taxlady

Sneak - Knead


----------



## luckytrim

Knead - INKED


----------



## taxlady

Inked - Dined


----------



## luckytrim

Dined - SNIDE


----------



## taxlady

Snide - Edits


----------



## luckytrim

Edits - STAID


----------



## taxlady

Staid - Dials


----------



## luckytrim

_Dials - SLIDE_


----------



## taxlady

Slide - Diets


----------



## luckytrim

Tiles


----------



## taxlady

Tiles - Style


----------



## luckytrim

Style - WYLES


----------



## taxlady

Wyles - Wales


----------



## luckytrim

Wales -WELSH


----------



## luckytrim

Welsh - WELDS


----------



## taxlady

Welds - Melds


----------



## luckytrim

Melds - SMELT


----------



## taxlady

Smelt - Slime


----------



## luckytrim

Slime - FILMS


----------



## taxlady

Films - Firms


----------



## luckytrim

Firms - FIRST


----------



## taxlady

First - Frost


----------



## luckytrim

Frost - STROP


----------



## taxlady

Strop - Parts


----------



## luckytrim

Parts - PASTY


----------



## taxlady

Pasty - Patsy


----------



## luckytrim

Patsy - PALSY


----------



## taxlady

Palsy - Slaps


----------



## luckytrim

Slaps -CLASS


----------



## taxlady

Class - Crass


----------



## luckytrim

Crass - SCRAG


----------



## taxlady

Scrag - Cargo


----------



## luckytrim

Cargo - GROAN


----------



## taxlady

Groan - Argon


----------



## luckytrim

Argon - GONER


----------



## taxlady

Goner - Toner


----------



## luckytrim

Toner -LONER


----------



## taxlady

Loner - Owner


----------



## luckytrim

Owner - GROWN


----------



## taxlady

Grown - Wrong


----------



## luckytrim

Wrong - WRING


----------



## taxlady

Wring - Wings


----------



## luckytrim

Wings - SWUNG


----------



## taxlady

Swung - Stung


----------



## luckytrim

Stung - GUSTS


----------



## taxlady

Gusts - Guest


----------



## luckytrim

(You KNEW this was comin')


Guest - GUESS


----------



## taxlady

Guess - Urges


----------



## luckytrim

Urges - DREGS


----------



## taxlady

Dregs - grads


----------



## luckytrim

Drugs


----------



## taxlady

Drugs - Drags


----------



## luckytrim

Drags - CRAGS


----------



## taxlady

Crags - Cargo


----------



## luckytrim

Cargo - CROAK


----------



## taxlady

Croak - Orcas


----------



## luckytrim

Orcas - SCORE


----------



## taxlady

Score - Scope


----------



## luckytrim

Scope - POSES


----------



## taxlady

Poses - Posts


----------



## luckytrim

Posts - POSSE


----------



## taxlady

Posse - Poser


----------



## luckytrim

Poser - PRONE


----------



## taxlady

Prone - Porno


----------



## luckytrim

Porno - APRON


----------



## taxlady

Apron - Roman


----------



## luckytrim

Roman - MANGO


----------



## taxlady

Mango - Mangy


----------



## luckytrim

Mangy - *AMONG*


----------



## taxlady

Among - Gamin


----------



## luckytrim

Gamin  -  MANGE


----------



## taxlady

Mange - Gamey


----------



## luckytrim

Gamey - MAYBE


----------



## taxlady

Maybe - Barmy


----------



## luckytrim

Barmy - BALMY


----------



## taxlady

Balmy - Balms


----------



## luckytrim

Balms - BLAST


----------



## taxlady

Blast - Blots


----------



## luckytrim

Blots - LOTUS


----------



## taxlady

Lotus - Slots


----------



## luckytrim

Slots - CLOTS


----------



## taxlady

Clots - Cloth


----------



## luckytrim

Cloth - HOTLY


----------



## taxlady

Hotly - Holey


----------



## luckytrim

Holey - YOKEL


----------



## taxlady

Yokel - Looky


----------



## luckytrim

Looky - KOOKY


----------



## taxlady

Kooky - Conky


----------



## luckytrim

Conky - KNOCK


----------



## taxlady

Knock - Conks


----------



## luckytrim

Conks - COOKS


----------



## taxlady

Cooks - Corks


----------



## luckytrim

Corks - CROCK


----------



## taxlady

Crock - Clock


----------



## luckytrim

Clock - LOCKS


----------



## taxlady

Locks - Block


----------



## luckytrim

Block - BLACK


----------



## taxlady

Black - Lacks


----------



## luckytrim

Lacks - SCALE


----------



## taxlady

Scale - Laced


----------



## luckytrim

Laced - DELAY


----------



## taxlady

Delay - Daily


----------



## luckytrim

Daily - IDEAL


----------



## taxlady

Ideal - Leads


----------



## luckytrim

Leads - ADDLE


----------



## taxlady

Addle - Doled


----------



## luckytrim

Doled - DROLE


----------



## taxlady

Drole - Roles


----------



## luckytrim

Roles - LOVER


----------



## taxlady

Lover - Laver


----------



## luckytrim

Laver - EARLY


----------



## taxlady

Early - Years


----------



## luckytrim

Years - YEAST


----------



## taxlady

Yeast - Feast


----------



## luckytrim

Feast - FATES


----------



## taxlady

Fates - Staff


----------



## luckytrim

Staff - FACTS


----------



## taxlady

Facts - Farts


----------



## luckytrim

Farts - STARE


----------



## taxlady

Stare - Stair


----------



## luckytrim

Stair - WRIST


----------



## taxlady

Wrist - Twist


----------



## luckytrim

Twist - WITTY


----------



## taxlady

Witty - Kitty


----------



## luckytrim

Kitty - DITTY


----------



## taxlady

Ditty - Ditsy


----------



## luckytrim

Ditsy - MIDST


----------



## taxlady

Midst - Moist


----------



## luckytrim

Moist - TOMES


----------



## taxlady

Tomes - Emits


----------



## luckytrim

_Emits - STEMS_


----------



## taxlady

Stems - Steam


----------



## luckytrim

FYI - That's our FIRST repeat word ... from 10/14 

...much better than the four-word game, the merry-go-round ofwhich I've 

gotten off of ...


Steam - STAMP


----------



## taxlady

Stamp - Parts


----------



## luckytrim

OOPS!  There's our second one...




Parts - CRAPS


----------



## taxlady

Craps - Scrap


----------



## luckytrim

I hate to be a nag, but you didn't change a letter .........


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> I hate to be a nag, but you didn't change a letter .........



I thought that was an option, not a requirement. I'm pretty sure that sometimes we have changed a letter without rearranging them.


----------



## taxlady

Craps - Scram


----------



## luckytrim

"Functions the same as the four letter game........
Only Difference is that you *change one letter *and RE-ARRANGE the letters to form a new word......"


Example ;


Great - Tiger
Tiger - Right
Right - Third 


 Maybe you did, but I would have pointed it out, if I had seen it ....


----------



## luckytrim

Scram -MARKS


----------



## taxlady

Marks - Karma


----------



## luckytrim

Karma - MAKER


----------



## taxlady

Maker - Raked


----------



## luckytrim

Raked - DRANK


----------



## taxlady

Drank - Drake


----------



## luckytrim

Drake - CAKED


----------



## taxlady

Caked - Asked


----------



## luckytrim

Asked - DESKS


----------



## taxlady

Desks - Skids


----------



## luckytrim

Skids - DISCS


----------



## taxlady

Discs -  Cists


----------



## luckytrim

Cists - STICK


----------



## taxlady

Stick - Trick


----------



## luckytrim

Trick - CRICK


----------



## taxlady

Crick - Circa


----------



## luckytrim

Circa - CRACK


----------



## taxlady

Crack - Crank


----------



## luckytrim

Crank - ACORN


----------



## taxlady

Acorn - Crone


----------



## luckytrim

Crone - OCHER


----------



## taxlady

Ocher - Roach


----------



## luckytrim

Roach - CHORE


----------



## taxlady

Chore - Choir


----------



## luckytrim

Choir - CHINO


----------



## taxlady

Chino - coins


----------



## luckytrim

Coins - BISON


----------



## taxlady

Bison - Bones


----------



## luckytrim

Bones - KNOBS


----------



## taxlady

Knobs - Banks


----------



## luckytrim

Banks - KOANS


----------



## taxlady

Koans - Oaken


----------



## luckytrim

Oaken - TAKEN​


----------



## taxlady

Taken - Ankle


----------



## luckytrim

Ankle - KNELT


----------



## taxlady

Knelt - Token


----------



## luckytrim

Token - ATONE


----------



## taxlady

Atone - Bento


----------



## luckytrim

(...... new one on me !)


Bento - OFTEN


----------



## taxlady

(I learned the word "bento" here on DC. A couple of years back, lots of people were posting about what they were putting in their bento boxes.)

Often - Feint


----------



## luckytrim

Feint - INTER


----------



## taxlady

Inter - Tenor


----------



## luckytrim

Tenor - DRONE


----------



## taxlady

Drone - Heron


----------



## luckytrim

Heron - HURON


----------



## taxlady

Huron - Mourn


----------



## luckytrim

Mourn - ROUND


----------



## taxlady

Round - Fondu


----------



## luckytrim

​Fondu - SOUND


----------



## taxlady

Sound - Snout


----------



## luckytrim

Snout - SNORT


----------



## taxlady

Snort - Storm


----------



## luckytrim

Storm - SMART


----------



## taxlady

Smart - Marsh


----------



## luckytrim

Marsh - SHARP


----------



## taxlady

Sharp - Prams


----------



## luckytrim

Prams - SPEAR


----------



## taxlady

Spear - Spore


----------



## luckytrim

Spore - POSED


----------



## taxlady

Posed - Codes


----------



## luckytrim

Codes - CODEX


----------



## taxlady

Codex - Foxed


----------



## luckytrim

Foxed - FEDEX    (Or maybe that's not really a word...)


FIXED


----------



## taxlady

Fixed - Fried


----------



## luckytrim

Fried - FREED


----------



## taxlady

Freed - Fared


----------



## luckytrim

Fared - DEFER


----------



## taxlady

Defer - Reefs


----------



## luckytrim

Reefs - FEARS


----------



## taxlady

Fears - Faery


----------



## luckytrim

Faery - EARLY


----------



## taxlady

Early - FERAL


----------



## luckytrim

Feral - FLIER


----------



## taxlady

Flier - LIVER


----------



## luckytrim

Liver - VIRAL


----------



## taxlady

Viral - FRAIL


----------



## luckytrim

Frail - FINAL


----------



## taxlady

Final - Flail


----------



## luckytrim

Flail - FILLY


----------



## taxlady

Filly - Frill


----------



## luckytrim

Frill - FLIRT


----------



## taxlady

Flirt - Fruit


----------



## luckytrim

Fruit - QUIRT


----------



## taxlady

Quirt - Quite


----------



## luckytrim

Quite - SUITE
​


----------



## taxlady

Suite - Cutie


----------



## luckytrim

Cutie - JUICE


----------



## taxlady

Juice - Curie


----------



## luckytrim

Curie - CRUDE


----------



## taxlady

Crude - Ruder


----------



## luckytrim

Ruder - UDDER


----------



## taxlady

Udder - Dread


----------



## luckytrim

Dread - ADORE


----------



## taxlady

Adore - Rodeo


----------



## luckytrim

Rodeo - BOOED


----------



## taxlady

Booed - Bowed


----------



## luckytrim

Bowed - DWEEB


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Bowed - DWEEB


 

Dweeb - weeds


----------



## luckytrim

Weeds - DOWSE


----------



## taxlady

Dowse - Hosed


----------



## luckytrim

Hosed - SHEDS


----------



## taxlady

Sheds - Shred


----------



## luckytrim

Shred - SHADE


----------



## taxlady

Shade - Ached


----------



## luckytrim

Ached - REACH


----------



## taxlady

Reach - Nacre


----------



## luckytrim

Nacre - ANGER


----------



## taxlady

Anger - Angle


----------



## luckytrim

Angle - AGENT


----------



## taxlady

Agent - Gents


----------



## luckytrim

Gents - TENSE


----------



## taxlady

Tense - Tents


----------



## luckytrim

Tents - CENTS


----------



## taxlady

Cents - Tunes


----------



## luckytrim

Tunes - UNITE


----------



## taxlady

Unite - Units


----------



## luckytrim

Units - STUNT


----------



## taxlady

Stunt - Runts


----------



## luckytrim

Runts - TRUST


----------



## taxlady

Trust - Rusty


----------



## luckytrim

Rusty - BURST


----------



## taxlady

Burst - Tours


----------



## luckytrim

Tours - YOURS


----------



## taxlady

Yours - Roust


----------



## luckytrim

Roust - COURT


----------



## taxlady

Court - Scour


----------



## luckytrim

Scour - FOCUS


----------



## taxlady

Focus - Locus


----------



## luckytrim

Locus - SCOUT


----------



## taxlady

Scout - Stuck


----------



## luckytrim

Stuck - TICKS


----------



## taxlady

Ticks - Stock


----------



## luckytrim

Stock - STOKE


----------



## taxlady

Stoke - Stork


----------



## luckytrim

Stork - SKIRT


----------



## taxlady

Skirt - Risks


----------



## luckytrim

Risks - FRISK


----------



## taxlady

Frisk - Fires


----------



## luckytrim

Fries - SHIRE


----------



## taxlady

It was "fires", not "fries". But, not serious, since it's the same letters.

Shire - Shirt


----------



## luckytrim

Uh, Oh !.....so "Fries" is still available........ 



Shirt - MIRTH


----------



## taxlady

Mirth - Firth


----------



## luckytrim

Firth - FAITH


----------



## taxlady

Faith - Faint


----------



## luckytrim

Faint - FLINT


----------



## taxlady

Flint - Filth


----------



## luckytrim

Filth - FIFTH


----------



## taxlady

Fifth - Thief


----------



## luckytrim

Thief - FETCH


----------



## taxlady

Fetch - Facet


----------



## luckytrim

Facet - DECAF


----------



## taxlady

Decaf - Paced


----------



## luckytrim

Paced - CADET


----------



## taxlady

Cadet - Death


----------



## luckytrim

Death - ACTED


----------



## taxlady

Acted - Fated


----------



## luckytrim

​Fated - FAXED


----------



## taxlady

Faxed - Faced


----------



## luckytrim

Faced - CEDAR


----------



## taxlady

Cedar - Racer


----------



## luckytrim

Racer - RARER


----------



## taxlady

Rarer - Rebar


----------



## luckytrim

Rebar - AMBER


----------



## taxlady

Amber - Rumba


----------



## luckytrim

Rumba - ALBUM


----------



## taxlady

Album - Umbra


----------



## luckytrim

Umbra - MURAL


----------



## taxlady

Mural - Lemur


----------



## luckytrim

Lemur - CRUEL


----------



## taxlady

Cruel - Curly


----------



## luckytrim

Curly - LYRIC


----------



## taxlady

Lyric - Relic


----------



## luckytrim

Relic - CIDER


----------



## taxlady

Cider - Bride


----------



## luckytrim

Bride - BRINE


----------



## taxlady

Brine - Robin


----------



## luckytrim

Robin - BINGO


----------



## taxlady

Bingo - Bigot


----------



## luckytrim

Bigot - BOGIE


----------



## taxlady

Bogie - Boing


----------



## luckytrim

Boing - BEING


----------



## taxlady

Being - Beige


----------



## luckytrim

Beige - BELIE


----------



## taxlady

Belie - Rebel


----------



## luckytrim

Rebel - BERET


----------



## taxlady

Beret - Beets


----------



## luckytrim

Beets - METES


----------



## taxlady

Metes - Meats


----------



## luckytrim

Meats - METAL


----------



## taxlady

Metal - Valet


----------



## luckytrim

Valet - VAULT


----------



## taxlady

Vault - Uvula


----------



## luckytrim

Uvula - VULVA


----------



## taxlady

Vulva - Value


----------



## luckytrim

Value - ALIVE


----------



## taxlady

Alive - Alien


----------



## luckytrim

Alien - ANISE


----------



## taxlady

Anise - Names


----------



## luckytrim

Names - SEAMY


----------



## taxlady

Seamy - Dames


----------



## luckytrim

Dames - SAWED


----------



## taxlady

Sawed - Sedan


----------



## luckytrim

Sedan - AMEND


----------



## taxlady

Amend - Enema


----------



## luckytrim

Enema - ENEMY


----------



## taxlady

Enemy - Meany


----------



## luckytrim

Meany - HYENA


----------



## taxlady

Hyena - Honey


----------



## luckytrim

Honey - HORNY


----------



## taxlady

Horny - Shorn


----------



## luckytrim

Shorn - HONKS


----------



## taxlady

Honks - Bonks


----------



## luckytrim

Bonks - BUNKS


----------



## taxlady

Bunks - Skunk


----------



## luckytrim

skunk - SPUNK


----------



## taxlady

Spunk - Spank


----------



## luckytrim

Spank - SPARK


----------



## taxlady

Spark - Prank


----------



## luckytrim

Prank - PRAWN


----------



## taxlady

Prawn - Wraps


----------



## luckytrim

Wraps - PRAYS


----------



## taxlady

Prays - Sprat


----------



## luckytrim

Sprat - DARTS


----------



## taxlady

Darts - Dares


----------



## luckytrim

Dares - SWEAR


----------



## taxlady

Swear - Warns


----------



## luckytrim

Warns - PAWNS


----------



## taxlady

Pawns - Swans


----------



## luckytrim

Swans - WANTS


----------



## taxlady

Wants - Newts


----------



## luckytrim

Newts - TWINS


----------



## taxlady

Twins - Whist


----------



## luckytrim

Whist - SWIFT


----------



## taxlady

Swift - Fists


----------



## luckytrim

Swift - SHIFT


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Swift - Fists





luckytrim said:


> Swift - SHIFT



You replied to the wrong one.


----------



## luckytrim

oops !


Fists - MISTS


----------



## taxlady

Mists - Items


----------



## luckytrim

Items - MISTY


----------



## taxlady

Misty - Musty


----------



## luckytrim

Musty - STUMP


----------



## taxlady

Stump - Pumps


----------



## luckytrim

Pumps - SPUME


----------



## taxlady

Spume - Pumas


----------



## luckytrim

Pumas - PAUSE


----------



## taxlady

Pause - Cause


----------



## luckytrim

Cause - ABUSE


----------



## taxlady

Abuse - Bakes


----------



## luckytrim

Bakes - SLAKE


----------



## taxlady

Slake - Leeks


----------



## luckytrim

Leeks - LEAKS


----------



## taxlady

Leaks - Steak


----------



## luckytrim

Steak - STARK


----------



## taxlady

Stark - Stank


----------



## luckytrim

Stank - STAIN


----------



## taxlady

Stain - Taint


----------



## luckytrim

Taint- ANTIC


----------



## taxlady

Antic - Cacti


----------



## luckytrim

Cacti -


----------



## luckytrim

Cacti - WICCA


----------



## taxlady

Wicca - Acmic


----------



## luckytrim

New one on me !


Acmic - CLAIM


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> New one on me !
> 
> 
> Acmic - CLAIM



Me too 

Claim - Mails


----------



## luckytrim

Mails - EMAIL


----------



## taxlady

Email - Limes


----------



## luckytrim

Limes - SMITE


----------



## taxlady

Smite - Remit


----------



## luckytrim

Remit - TIMED


----------



## taxlady

Timed - Dimes


----------



## luckytrim

Dimes - MIMES


----------



## taxlady

Mimes - Mines


----------



## luckytrim

Mines - SINCE


----------



## taxlady

Since - Slice


----------



## luckytrim

Slice - SLICK


----------



## taxlady

Slick - Likes


----------



## luckytrim

Likes - YIKES !!


----------



## taxlady

Yikes - Spike


----------



## luckytrim

Spike - SPOKE


----------



## taxlady

Spoke - Keeps


----------



## luckytrim

Keeps - SPEAK


----------



## taxlady

Speaks - Parks


----------



## luckytrim

Parks - GRASP


----------



## taxlady

Grasp - Grape


----------



## luckytrim

Grape - PEARS


----------



## taxlady

Pears - Pairs


----------



## luckytrim

Pairs - SPRIT


----------



## taxlady

Sprit - Spire


----------



## luckytrim

Spire - GRIPE


----------



## taxlady

Gripe - Grime


----------



## luckytrim

Grime - MERGE


----------



## taxlady

Merge - Gamer


----------



## luckytrim

Gamer - GERMS


----------



## taxlady

Germs - Grams


----------



## luckytrim

Grams - HARMS


----------



## taxlady

Harms - Shams


----------



## luckytrim

Shams - ASHES


----------



## taxlady

Ashes - Shear


----------



## luckytrim

Shear - ERASE


----------



## taxlady

Erase - Parse


----------



## luckytrim

Parse - PERKS


----------



## taxlady

Perks - Peaks


----------



## luckytrim

Peaks - ASKEW


----------



## taxlady

Askew - Asker


----------



## luckytrim

Asker - RACES


----------



## taxlady

Races - Carts


----------



## luckytrim

Carts - TARPS


----------



## taxlady

Tarps - Spurt


----------



## luckytrim

Spurt - ERUPT


----------



## taxlady

Erupt - Taupe


----------



## luckytrim

Taupe - ACUTE


----------



## taxlady

Acute - Teach


----------



## luckytrim

Teach - WHEAT


----------



## taxlady

Wheat - Heats


----------



## luckytrim

Heats - ABETS


----------



## taxlady

Abets - Baits


----------



## luckytrim

Baits - BASIC


----------



## taxlady

Basic - Acids 
(I couldn't resist.)


----------



## luckytrim

Acids - DAISY


----------



## taxlady

Daisy - Diary


----------



## luckytrim

Dairy - YARDS


----------



## taxlady

Yards - Bards


----------



## luckytrim

Bards - READS


----------



## taxlady

Reads -- Beads


----------



## luckytrim

Beads - DEBTS


----------



## taxlady

Debts - Debit


----------



## luckytrim

Debit - BIKED


----------



## taxlady

Biked - Dikes


----------



## luckytrim

Dikes - HIKED


----------



## taxlady

Hiked - Sheik


----------



## luckytrim

Sheik - KITES


----------



## taxlady

Kites - Skate


----------



## luckytrim

Skate - TREKS


----------



## taxlady

Treks - Stake


----------



## luckytrim

Stake - STAVE


----------



## taxlady

Stave - Vests


----------



## luckytrim

Vests - STOVE


----------



## taxlady

Stove - Ovens


----------



## luckytrim

Ovens - SHOVE


----------



## taxlady

Shove - Votes


----------



## luckytrim

No repeats allowed ........


Votes - STEVE


----------



## taxlady

AntHill5 said:


> Hi!  I don't have time to look for repeats!  I have to go pick up my... larger than life husband in 10 minutes!
> 
> Votes



Did you even look at how we play this game?


----------



## taxlady

Steve - Event


----------



## luckytrim

Vents - CENTS


----------



## taxlady

Cents - Dents


----------



## luckytrim

Dents - STAND


----------



## taxlady

Tends - Spent


----------



## luckytrim

Tense is a repeat  - please use "Search this thread" to insure your word has not already been used...


Spent - PASTE


----------



## taxlady

Paste - Pasta


----------



## luckytrim

Pasta - PANTS


----------



## taxlady

Pants - Spans


----------



## luckytrim

Spans - PASSE'


----------



## taxlady

Passe - Sales


----------



## luckytrim

Sales - LASSO


----------



## luckytrim

Soars - ARSON


----------



## taxlady

Arson - Boars


----------



## luckytrim

Boars - AROSE


----------



## taxlady

Arose - Arise


----------



## luckytrim

Arise - AISLE


----------



## taxlady

Aisle - Easel


----------



## luckytrim

Easel - EAGLE


----------



## taxlady

Eagel - Legal


----------



## luckytrim

Legal - REGAL


----------



## taxlady

Regal - Gales


----------



## luckytrim

Gales - GLUES


----------



## taxlady

Glues - Bugle


----------



## luckytrim

Bugle - BUDGE


----------



## taxlady

Budge - Fudge


----------



## luckytrim

Fudge - FUGUE


----------



## taxlady

Fugue - Fugle


----------



## luckytrim

Fugle (THAT's a new one ...) - GLUED


----------



## taxlady

Glued - Luges


----------



## luckytrim

Luges - LUNGE


----------



## taxlady

Lunge - Lungs


----------



## luckytrim

Lungs - USING


----------



## taxlady

Using - Grins


----------



## luckytrim

Grins - IRONS


----------



## taxlady

Irons - Snore


----------



## luckytrim

Snore - ZEROS


----------



## taxlady

Zeros - Roses


----------



## luckytrim

Roses - GORES


----------



## taxlady

Gores - Ergot


----------



## luckytrim

Ergot - GOFER


----------



## taxlady

Gofer - Ogres


----------



## luckytrim

Ogres - GROSS


----------



## taxlady

Gross - Sours


----------



## luckytrim

Sours - ROUSE


----------



## taxlady

Rouse - Euros


----------



## luckytrim

Euros - DOERS


----------



## taxlady

Doers - Rides


----------



## luckytrim

Rides - TRIES


----------



## taxlady

Tries - Tired


----------



## luckytrim

Tired - DRIED


----------



## taxlady

Dried - Dries


----------



## luckytrim

Dries - AIDES


----------



## taxlady

Aides - Dales


----------



## luckytrim

Dales - SCALD


----------



## taxlady

Scald - Scala


----------



## luckytrim

Scala - SALSA


----------



## taxlady

Salsa - Seals


----------



## luckytrim

Seals - ESSAY


----------



## taxlady

Essay - Assay


----------



## luckytrim

Assay - SASSY


----------



## taxlady

Sassy - Spays


----------



## luckytrim

Spays - PANSY


----------



## taxlady

Pansy - Panty


----------



## luckytrim

Panty - PARTY


----------



## taxlady

Party - Tramp


----------



## luckytrim

Tramp - TRUMP


----------



## taxlady

Trump - Rumps


----------



## luckytrim

Rumps - PLUMS


----------



## taxlady

Plums - Plumb


----------



## luckytrim

Plumb - CLUMP


----------



## taxlady

Clump - Clamp


----------



## luckytrim

Clamp - MAPLE


----------



## taxlady

Maple - Plane


----------



## luckytrim

Plane - AMPLE


----------



## taxlady

Ample - Plead


----------



## luckytrim

Plead - GLADE


----------



## taxlady

Glade - Grade


----------



## luckytrim

Grade - BARGE


----------



## taxlady

Barge - Grabs


----------



## luckytrim

Grabs - BARBS


----------



## taxlady

Barbs - Babes


----------



## luckytrim

Babes - SABER


----------



## taxlady

Saber - Beard


----------



## luckytrim

Beard - ADDER


----------



## taxlady

Adder - Bread


----------



## luckytrim

Bread - BRAKE


 Just wanted to let you know how much I appreciate your sharing this game with me ...


----------



## taxlady

Brake - Brace

Thank you for playing too.


----------



## luckytrim

Brace - BARED


----------



## taxlady

Bared - Braid


----------



## luckytrim

Braid - RAPID


----------



## taxlady

Rapid - Vapid


----------



## luckytrim

Vapid - AVOID


----------



## taxlady

Avoid - Radio


----------



## luckytrim

radio - DINAR


----------



## taxlady

Dinar - Adorn


----------



## luckytrim

Adorn - ARDOR


----------



## taxlady

Ardor - Roads


----------



## luckytrim

Roads - BRADS


----------



## taxlady

Brads - Sabre


----------



## luckytrim

Sabre - HERBS


----------



## taxlady

Herbs - Brash


----------



## luckytrim

Brash - SHARD


----------



## taxlady

Shard - Harts


----------



## luckytrim

Harts - HARSH


----------



## taxlady

Harsh - Trash


----------



## luckytrim

Trash - THAT'S


----------



## taxlady

That's - Stash


----------



## luckytrim

Stash - HASTY


----------



## taxlady

Hasty - Nasty


----------



## luckytrim

Nasty - STONY


----------



## taxlady

Stony - Stone


----------



## luckytrim

Stone - KNOTS


----------



## taxlady

Knots - Snots


----------



## luckytrim

Snots - FONTS


----------



## taxlady

Fonts - Foist


----------



## luckytrim

Foist - STOIC


----------



## taxlady

Stoic - Cites


----------



## luckytrim

Cites - STILE


----------



## taxlady

Stile - Stole


----------



## luckytrim

Stole - SLOTH


----------



## taxlady

Sloth - Shoot


----------



## luckytrim

Shoot - PHOTO


----------



## taxlady

Photo - Hoots


----------



## luckytrim

Hoots - STOOL


----------



## taxlady

Stool - Fools


----------



## luckytrim

Fools - FLOSS


----------



## taxlady

Floss - Flows


----------



## luckytrim

Flows - WOOFS


----------



## taxlady

Woofs - Foots


----------



## luckytrim

Foots - STOOD


----------



## taxlady

Stood - Toots


----------



## luckytrim

Toots - TOAST


----------



## taxlady

Toast - Total


----------



## luckytrim

Total - ALOFT


----------



## taxlady

Aloft - Aloof


----------



## luckytrim

Aloof - AFOUL


----------



## taxlady

Afoul - Float


----------



## luckytrim

Float - FATSO


----------



## taxlady

Fatso - Goats


----------



## luckytrim

Goats - GNATS


----------



## taxlady

Gnats - Sting


----------



## luckytrim

Sting - ANGST


----------



## taxlady

Angst - Gangs


----------



## luckytrim

Gangs - SAGGY


----------



## taxlady

Saggy - Soggy


----------



## luckytrim

Soggy - FOGGY


----------



## taxlady

Foggy - Fogey


----------



## luckytrim

Fogey - GOOEY


----------



## taxlady

Gooey - Goody


----------



## luckytrim

Goody - GODLY


----------



## taxlady

Godly - Dolly


----------



## luckytrim

Dolly - YODEL


----------



## taxlady

Yodel - Doily


----------



## luckytrim

Doily - DIMLY


----------



## taxlady

Dimly - Moldy


----------



## luckytrim

Moldy - ODDLY


----------



## taxlady

Oddly - Toddy


----------



## luckytrim

Toddy - TOYED


----------



## taxlady

Toyed - Noted


----------



## luckytrim

Noted - DOTED


----------



## taxlady

Doted - Toned


----------



## luckytrim

Toned - ANODE


----------



## taxlady

Anode - Deans


----------



## luckytrim

Deans - DENSE


----------



## taxlady

Dense - Fends


----------



## luckytrim

Fends - FERNS


----------



## taxlady

Ferns - Terns


----------



## luckytrim

Terns - TURNS


----------



## taxlady

Turns - Strum


----------



## luckytrim

Strum - TUMOR


----------



## taxlady

Tumor - Rumor


----------



## luckytrim

Rumor - FORUM


----------



## taxlady

Forum - Forms


----------



## luckytrim

Forms - ROOMS


----------



## taxlady

Rooms - Roams


----------



## luckytrim

Roams - SMEAR


----------



## taxlady

Smear - Nears


----------



## luckytrim

Nears - SNEER


----------



## taxlady

Sneer - Scene


----------



## luckytrim

Scene - FENCE


----------



## taxlady

Fence - Feces


----------



## luckytrim

Feces - CHEFS


----------



## taxlady

Chefs - Chief


----------



## luckytrim

Chief - CHIDE


----------



## taxlady

Chide - Hides


----------



## luckytrim

Hides - SHINE


----------



## taxlady

Shine - Shone


----------



## luckytrim

Shone HOMES


----------



## taxlady

Homes - Hones


----------



## luckytrim

Hones - SHOES


----------



## taxlady

Shoes - Sloes


----------



## luckytrim

Sloes - SLOWS


----------



## taxlady

Slows - Slaws


----------



## luckytrim

Slaws - WALKS


----------



## taxlady

Walks - Slack


----------



## luckytrim

Slack - CLACK


(Betcha I know what's comin' next, lol )


----------



## taxlady

Clack - Cluck


----------



## luckytrim

Cluck - (Well, I was Wrong... Thought sure it would be...) CLICK


----------



## taxlady

Click - Licks


----------



## luckytrim

Licks - LINKS


----------



## taxlady

Links - Rinks


----------



## luckytrim

Rinks - STINK


----------



## taxlady

Stink - Slink


----------



## luckytrim

Slink - KNITS


----------



## taxlady

Knits - Snits


----------



## luckytrim

Snits - SLITS


----------



## taxlady

Slits - Slats


----------



## luckytrim

Slats - STALL


----------



## taxlady

Stall - Stale


----------



## luckytrim

Stale - LAPSE


----------



## taxlady

Lapse - Pulse


----------



## luckytrim

Pusle - PLUSH


----------



## taxlady

Plush - Hulls


----------



## luckytrim

Hulls - BULLS


----------



## taxlady

Bulls - Balls


----------



## luckytrim

Balls - SALLY


----------



## taxlady

Sally - Salty


----------



## luckytrim

Salty - SLATE


----------



## taxlady

Slate - Later


----------



## luckytrim

Later - TREAT


----------



## taxlady

Treat - Trait


----------



## luckytrim

Trait - IRATE


----------



## taxlady

Irate - Tiara


----------



## luckytrim

Tiara - RATIO


----------



## taxlady

Ratio - Patio


----------



## luckytrim

Patio - PAINT


----------



## taxlady

Paint - Saint


----------



## luckytrim

Saint - SANTA


----------



## taxlady

Santa - Aunts


----------



## luckytrim

Aunts - TAUNT


----------



## taxlady

Taunt - Daunt


----------



## luckytrim

Daunt - BUNDT


----------



## taxlady

Bundt - Burnt


----------



## luckytrim

Burnt - REBUT


----------



## taxlady

Rebut - Tubes


----------



## luckytrim

Tubes - BLUES


----------



## taxlady

Blues - Slubs


----------



## luckytrim

Slubs - BULBS


----------



## taxlady

Bulbs - Bulks


----------



## luckytrim

Bulks - SULKS


----------



## taxlady

Sulks - Silks


----------



## luckytrim

Silks - SKILL


----------



## taxlady

Skill - Kilts


----------



## luckytrim

Kilts - SPLIT


----------



## taxlady

Split - Pelts


----------



## luckytrim

Pelts - SPELL


----------



## taxlady

Spell - Slept


----------



## luckytrim

Slept - SLEET


----------



## taxlady

Sleet - Fleet


----------



## luckytrim

Fleet - STEEL


----------



## taxlady

Steel - Steal


----------



## luckytrim

steal - ATLAS


----------



## taxlady

Atlas - Least


----------



## luckytrim

Least - FLEAS


----------



## taxlady

Fleas - Pales


----------



## luckytrim

Pales - SPIEL


----------



## taxlady

Spiel - Islet


----------



## luckytrim

Islet - INSET


----------



## taxlady

Inset - Tints


----------



## luckytrim

Tints - TILTS


----------



## taxlady

Tilts - Toils


----------



## luckytrim

Toils - IDOLS


----------



## taxlady

Idols - Dolls


----------



## luckytrim

Dolls - DOLTS


----------



## taxlady

Dolts - Loots


----------



## GimmeAnother1

Loots - stoop


----------



## luckytrim

Stoop - STOPS


----------



## taxlady

Stops - Slops


----------



## luckytrim

Slops - SLOPE


----------



## taxlady

Slope - Pools


----------



## luckytrim

Pools PLOPS


----------



## GimmeAnother1

luckytrim said:


> Pools PLOPS




Plops - Poops


----------



## taxlady

GimmeAnother1 said:


> Plops - Poops



"Poops" is a repeat.

Plops - Plots


----------



## GimmeAnother1

taxlady said:


> "Poops" is a repeat.
> 
> Plops - Plots




Not seeing the repeat on a search...which post reply # was it in?


----------



## luckytrim

I can't find it ....
 Let's play on ...


Plots - TOLLS


----------



## taxlady

GimmeAnother1 said:


> Not seeing the repeat on a search...which post reply # was it in?



Oops, you are right. Sorry about that. When I searched this thread, I found your post and I didn't pay attention to the fact that the result was a reply from today. That's weird. I could have sworn I had used that word in this thread. It did stick in my mind.


----------



## luckytrim

No worry, TL -


One word wasted after over 800 entries... we're doin' great !


Sorry, Gimmie !


Let's play On !


----------



## taxlady

Tolls - Troll


----------



## GimmeAnother1

taxlady said:


> Tolls - Troll




Troll - Torla (region in Spain)
Btw heck of a word to ‘stick in your mind’ 
Game on!


----------



## taxlady

Torla - Bloat


----------



## luckytrim

Bloat - BLEAT


----------



## taxlady

Bleat - Cable


----------



## luckytrim

Cable - BLEAK


----------



## taxlady

Bleak - Bloke


----------



## luckytrim

Bloke - BELOW


----------



## taxlady

Below - Lower


----------



## luckytrim

Lower - MOWER


----------



## taxlady

Mower - Mover


----------



## luckytrim

Mover - MOVIE


----------



## taxlady

Movie - Remove


----------



## luckytrim

R-e-m-o-v-e    What's wrong with this picture ?


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> R-e-m-o-v-e    What's wrong with this picture ?



 D'oh!

Movie - Moves


----------



## luckytrim

Moves - MOSES


----------



## taxlady

Moses - Mossy


----------



## luckytrim

Mossy - BOSSY


----------



## taxlady

Bossy - Snobs


----------



## luckytrim

Snobs - BOSUN


----------



## taxlady

Bosun - Bongs


----------



## luckytrim

Bongs - GOWNS


----------



## taxlady

Gowns - Owing


----------



## luckytrim

Owing - GOING


----------



## taxlady

Going - Groin


----------



## luckytrim

Groin - NEGRO


----------



## taxlady

Negro - Prong


----------



## luckytrim

Prong - GROPE


----------



## taxlady

Grope - Trope


----------



## luckytrim

Trope - SPARE


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Trope - SPARE



Isn't that two letters changed?


----------



## luckytrim

oops !


Trope - METRO


----------



## taxlady

Metro - Metre


----------



## luckytrim

Metre - CRETE


----------



## taxlady

Crete - Crate


----------



## luckytrim

Crate - TRACK


----------



## taxlady

Track - Racks


----------



## luckytrim

Racks - SCARE


----------



## taxlady

Scare - Pacer


----------



## luckytrim

Pacer - SCARP


----------



## taxlady

Scarp - Ramps


----------



## luckytrim

Ramps - SPRAY


----------



## taxlady

Spray - Trays


----------



## luckytrim

Trays - ASTER


----------



## taxlady

Aster - Steer


----------



## luckytrim

Steer - CREST


----------



## taxlady

Crest - Trees


----------



## luckytrim

Trees - BEERS


----------



## taxlady

Beers - Bears


----------



## luckytrim

Bears - BEAMS


----------



## taxlady

Beams - Bares


----------



## luckytrim

Bares - BRAYS


----------



## taxlady

Brays - Brass


----------



## luckytrim

Brass - BRAGS


----------



## taxlady

Brags - Rages


----------



## luckytrim

Rages - GRASS


----------



## taxlady

Grass - Arses


----------



## luckytrim

Arses - FARES


----------



## taxlady

Fares - Rates


----------



## luckytrim

Rates - STRAW


----------



## taxlady

Straw - Swats


----------



## luckytrim

Swats - SWEAT


----------



## taxlady

Sweat - Sweet


----------



## luckytrim

Sweet - TWEET


----------



## taxlady

Tweet - Tweed


----------



## luckytrim

Tweed - TOWED


----------



## taxlady

Towed - Dower


----------



## luckytrim

Dower - WORSE


----------



## taxlady

Worse - Wares


----------



## luckytrim

Wares - WARPS


----------



## taxlady

Warps - Wasps


----------



## luckytrim

Wasps - SPEWS


----------



## taxlady

Spews - Swept


----------



## luckytrim

Swept - TWERP


----------



## taxlady

Twerp - Peter


----------



## luckytrim

Peter - TRIPE


----------



## taxlady

Tripe - Ripen


----------



## luckytrim

Ripen - SNIPE


----------



## taxlady

Snipe - Spins


----------



## luckytrim

Spins - SKINS


----------



## taxlady

Skins - Shins


----------



## luckytrim

Shins - SHIPS


----------



## taxlady

Ships - Slips


----------



## luckytrim

Slips - SPILL


----------



## taxlady

Spill - Spilt


----------



## luckytrim

Spilt - FLIPS


----------



## taxlady

Flips - Flops


----------



## luckytrim

Flops - CLOPS


----------



## taxlady

Clops - Coals


----------



## luckytrim

Coals - CLOAK


----------



## taxlady

Cloak - Coral


----------



## luckytrim

Coral - CLEAR


----------



## taxlady

Clear - Flare


----------



## luckytrim

flare - RIFLE


----------



## taxlady

Rifle - Fifer


----------



## luckytrim

What's a fifer ?


Never Mind... I found it ...


Fifer - AFIRE


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> What's a fifer ?



Someone who plays a fife. I actually checked Wiktionary to make sure it was a real word.


----------



## luckytrim

Fifer - AFIRE


----------



## taxlady

Afire - Friar


----------



## luckytrim

Friar - FAIRY


----------



## taxlady

Fairy - Foray


----------



## luckytrim

Foray - FAVOR


----------



## taxlady

Favor - Ovary


----------



## luckytrim

Ovary - BRAVO


----------



## taxlady

Bravo - Broad


----------



## luckytrim

Broad - BORED


----------



## taxlady

Bored - Horde


----------



## luckytrim

Horde - DROVE


----------



## taxlady

Drove - Coder


----------



## luckytrim

Coder - OLDER


----------



## taxlady

Older - Odder


----------



## luckytrim

Odder - DECOR


----------



## taxlady

Decor - Cured


----------



## luckytrim

Cured - CREED


----------



## taxlady

Creed - Treed


----------



## luckytrim

Treed - Meter


----------



## taxlady

Meter - Mitre


----------



## luckytrim

Mitre - TIMES


----------



## taxlady

Times - Exits


----------



## luckytrim

Exits - TEXTS


----------



## taxlady

Texts - Taxes


----------



## luckytrim

Taxes - SEATS


----------



## taxlady

Seats - Stear


----------



## luckytrim

*stear* is not a recognized spelling of any word....


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> *stear* is not a recognized spelling of any word....
> 
> 
> View attachment 40956



Should have checked that. It's an obsolete spelling of "steer". I wouldn't have used it, if I had checked first, not later.

Seats - Baste


----------



## luckytrim

Baste - ABATE


----------



## taxlady

Abate - Begat


----------



## luckytrim

Begat - BEGET


----------



## taxlady

Beget - Egret


----------



## luckytrim

Egret - GREEN


----------



## taxlady

Green - Greed


----------



## luckytrim

Greed - DIRGE


----------



## taxlady

Dirge - Raged


----------



## luckytrim

Raged - PAGED


----------



## taxlady

Paged - Wages


----------



## luckytrim

Wages - GAPES


----------



## taxlady

Gapes - Pager


----------



## luckytrim

Pager - PURGE


----------



## taxlady

Purge - Purse


----------



## luckytrim

Purse - SPURN


----------



## taxlady

Spurn - Burns


----------



## luckytrim

Burns - SNUBS


----------



## taxlady

Snubs - Bunts


----------



## luckytrim

Bunts - STUBS


----------



## taxlady

Stubs - Tubas


----------



## luckytrim

Tubas - BUTTS


----------



## taxlady

Butts - Butty


----------



## luckytrim

Butty - Batty


----------



## taxlady

Batty - Bitty


----------



## luckytrim

Bitty - BITSY


----------



## taxlady

Bitsy - Bites


----------



## luckytrim

Bites - BIKES


----------



## taxlady

Bikes - Hikes


----------



## luckytrim

Hikes - HIVES


----------



## taxlady

Hives - Lives


----------



## luckytrim

Lives - SIEVE


----------



## taxlady

Sieve - Evils


----------



## luckytrim

Evils - SLAVE


----------



## taxlady

Slave - Leave


----------



## luckytrim

Leave - SALVE


----------



## taxlady

Salve - Valve


----------



## luckytrim

Valve - ALEVE


----------



## taxlady

Aleve - Ravel

I didn't know brand names were allowed.


----------



## luckytrim

Any legitimate word is allowed (except for foreign language words, unless commonly used in the English.... ).... this also includes proper names (Ravel, for instance, or Sigmund's Surname )..........


----------



## luckytrim

Ravel - AVERT


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Any legitimate word is allowed (except for foreign language words, unless commonly used in the English.... ).... this also includes proper names (Ravel, for instance, or Sigmund's Surname )..........



Ravel is an English word. So are green and black, even though they also happens to be names.


----------



## taxlady

Avert - Trace


----------



## luckytrim

I'm sorry , I didn't make myself clear ...."this also includes proper names (Ravel, for instance, or Sigmund's Surname"   I was saying that these are acceptable.........




Trace - TRACT


----------



## taxlady

Tract - Tater


----------



## luckytrim

Tater - AFTER


----------



## taxlady

After - Rafts


----------



## luckytrim

Rafts - RIFTS


----------



## taxlady

Rifts - Strip


----------



## luckytrim

Strip - PRISS


----------



## taxlady

Priss - Prise


----------



## luckytrim

Prise - STIRS


----------



## taxlady

Stirs - Rites


----------



## luckytrim

Rites - MITES


----------



## taxlady

Mites - Motes


----------



## luckytrim

Motes - EMOTE


----------



## taxlady

Emote - Smote


----------



## DaveSoMD

Smote- Smoke


----------



## taxlady

Smoke - Meows


----------



## luckytrim

Meows - SOWED


----------



## taxlady

Sowed - Sewed


----------



## luckytrim

Sewed - SEEDY


----------



## taxlady

Seedy - Reedy


----------



## luckytrim

Reedy - BREED


----------



## taxlady

Breed - Ember


----------



## luckytrim

Ember - BREAM


----------



## taxlady

Bream - Harem


----------



## luckytrim

Harem - SHARE


----------



## taxlady

Share - Shore


----------



## luckytrim

Shore - FRESH


----------



## taxlady

Fresh - Hires


----------



## luckytrim

Hires - FRIES




"_It was "fires", not "fries". But, not serious, since it's the same letters."_

_   "__Uh, Oh !.....so "Fries" is still available........" 
_

_........_Finally got THAT out of the way_, _lol


----------



## taxlady

Fries - Frees


----------



## luckytrim

Frees - SPREE


----------



## taxlady

Spree - Press


----------



## luckytrim

Press - PARES


----------



## taxlady

Pares - Pries


----------



## luckytrim

Pries - PRIME


----------



## taxlady

Prime - Riper


----------



## luckytrim

Riper - PRIED


----------



## taxlady

Pried - Price


----------



## luckytrim

Price - TRICE


----------



## taxlady

Trice - Rices


----------



## luckytrim

Rices - CRISP


----------



## taxlady

Crisp - Crops


----------



## luckytrim

Crops - SPORK


----------



## LPBeier

spork - parks


----------



## taxlady

Spork - Dorks


----------



## luckytrim

Uh, Oh, Taxlady.........




Playing off Parks - PORKS


then  PORKS - Dorks



Okay ! Back in Business !




Playing off Dorks......


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Uh, Oh, Taxlady.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing off Parks - PORKS
> 
> 
> then  PORKS - Dorks
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ! Back in Business !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing off Dorks......



Oops, thanks

Dorks - Dorms


----------



## luckytrim

Dorms - DORIS


----------



## taxlady

Doris - Solid


----------



## luckytrim

Solid - SILOS


----------



## taxlady

Silos - Silts


----------



## luckytrim

Silts - SOILS


----------



## taxlady

Soils - Foils


----------



## luckytrim

Foils - FAILS


----------



## taxlady

Fails - Sails


----------



## luckytrim

Sails - SLAYS


----------



## taxlady

Slays - Plays


----------



## luckytrim

Plays - SYLPH


----------



## taxlady

Sylph - Ploys


----------



## luckytrim

Ploys - POSEY


----------



## taxlady

Posey - Nosey


----------



## luckytrim

Nosey - HOSEY


----------



## LPBeier

Hosey - Shoes


----------



## luckytrim

Shoes - THOSE


----------



## taxlady

"Shoes" was used in April:

https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f55/five-word-ladder-102739-38.html#post1621191

Those - Moths


----------



## luckytrim

Moths - MYTHS


----------



## taxlady

Myths - Smith


----------



## luckytrim

Smith - SHIMS


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> "Shoes" was used in April:
> 
> https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f55/five-word-ladder-102739-38.html#post1621191
> 
> Those - Moths



I have only been back for 3 days so I don't know what has or not been used or that it matters


----------



## luckytrim

Hiya, LP !


This game tries to upgrade off the other word games which tend to just go around in circles....


Before we post a word, we use the "Search This Thread" link, located at the top of the window.... Just about every word is allowed, except uncommon foreign words.  Names are allowed, but no repeats........ 

Hope you keep playing..... it's getting to be a challenge , but it's a way to shake the old cobwebs off the brain cells...


----------



## LPBeier

luckytrim said:


> Hiya, LP !
> 
> 
> This game tries to upgrade off the other word games which tend to just go around in circles....
> 
> 
> Before we post a word, we use the "Search This Thread" link, located at the top of the window.... Just about every word is allowed, except uncommon foreign words.  Names are allowed, but no repeats........
> 
> Hope you keep playing..... it's getting to be a challenge , but it's a way to shake the old cobwebs off the brain cells...



Thanks, Lucky. I will probably play as much as I can while/when I am able to be back. I like that twist.


----------



## LPBeier

Shims - *Smash*

I did a search on this one so hopefully it is right!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Shims - *Smash*
> 
> I did a search on this one so hopefully it is right!



That's a good one.

Smash - Masks


----------



## luckytrim

Masks - SCAMS


----------



## taxlady

Scams - Scars


----------



## LPBeier

Scars - *Scats *


----------



## luckytrim

Scats - ASCOT


----------



## taxlady

Ascot - Actor


----------



## luckytrim

Actor - AORTA


----------



## taxlady

Aorta - Orate


----------



## luckytrim

Orate - EATER


----------



## taxlady

Eater - Water


----------



## luckytrim

Water - WAVER


----------



## taxlady

Waver - Saver


----------



## luckytrim

Saver - VERSE


----------



## taxlady

Verse - Seven


----------



## luckytrim

Seven - NEVER


----------



## LPBeier

Never - *Every*

(The search came up with every but it was in the post Lucky did to explain the game to me - it wasn't an answer LOL


----------



## taxlady

Every - Eyrie


----------



## luckytrim

LPBeier said:


> Never - *Every*
> 
> (The search came up with every but it was in the post Lucky did to explain the game to me - it wasn't an answer LOL






Yup ! same with my *Never* !


----------



## taxlady

So does someone have a reply? Last answer was "eyrie".


----------



## luckytrim

OOPS !
Forgot to post it ! 


Eyrie - LYRES


----------



## taxlady

Lyres - Layers


----------



## luckytrim

taxlady said:


> Lyres - Layers






1-2-3-4-5-6   Uh, Oh !


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> 1-2-3-4-5-6   Uh, Oh !



oops, did it again

Lyres - Layer


----------



## luckytrim

Layer - LEARN


----------



## taxlady

Learn - Leans


----------



## luckytrim

Leans - LENDS


----------



## taxlady

Lends -Gelds


----------



## luckytrim

Gelds - SIDLE


----------



## taxlady

Sidle - Smile


----------



## luckytrim

Smile - MULES


----------



## taxlady

Mules - Males


----------



## luckytrim

Males - seams


----------



## LPBeier

seams - *meals*


----------



## taxlady

Meals - Malls


----------



## Kathleen

Malls - Smell


----------



## luckytrim

Smell - YELLS


----------



## LPBeier

Yells - *Sully*


----------



## taxlady

Sully - Silly


----------



## luckytrim

Silly - SILTY


----------



## taxlady

Silty - Stilt


----------



## luckytrim

Stilt ATILT


----------



## taxlady

Atilt - Attic


----------



## luckytrim

Attic - TITAN


----------



## taxlady

Titan - Satin


----------



## luckytrim

Satin - ASIAN


----------



## taxlady

Asian - Snail


----------



## luckytrim

Snail - LINES


----------



## taxlady

Lines - Tines


----------



## luckytrim

Tines - NESTS


----------



## taxlady

Nests - Stein


----------



## luckytrim

Stein - SKEIN


----------



## taxlady

Skein - Skink


----------



## luckytrim

Skink - KICKS


----------



## taxlady

Kicks - Nicks


----------



## luckytrim

Nicks - KNACK


----------



## taxlady

Knack - Snack


----------



## luckytrim

Snack - SHACK


----------



## taxlady

Shack - Shock


----------



## DaveSoMD

Shock - Stock


----------



## taxlady

Stock - Socks


----------



## luckytrim

( A reminder ; Stock was a repeat ... we do not do repeats in this game ...)


Socks - SUCKS


----------



## taxlady

Sucks - Ducks


----------



## luckytrim

Ducks - CUKES


----------



## taxlady

Cukes - Curse


----------



## luckytrim

Curse - CURVE


----------



## taxlady

Curve - Carve


----------



## luckytrim

Carve - CREAM


----------



## taxlady

Cream - March


----------



## luckytrim

March - MATCH


----------



## taxlady

Match - Catch


----------



## luckytrim

Catch - CHATS


----------



## taxlady

Chats - Chars


----------



## luckytrim

Chars - SHARK


----------



## LPBeier

Shark - *Shake*


----------



## taxlady

Shake - Shape


----------



## LPBeier

Shape - *Pages*


----------



## luckytrim

Pages - SPATE


----------



## taxlady

Spate - Spite


----------



## luckytrim

Spite - TEPID


----------



## taxlady

Tepid - Pipet


----------



## luckytrim

Pipet - PIPER


----------



## taxlady

Piper - Pipes


----------



## luckytrim

Pipes - SPIES


----------



## taxlady

Spies - Spice


----------



## luckytrim

Spice - PACES


----------



## taxlady

Paces - Place


----------



## luckytrim

Place - CLAPS


----------



## taxlady

Claps - Clips


----------



## Ratchett

Clips  -  Pills


----------



## taxlady

Pills - Pulls


----------



## luckytrim

Pulls - LULLS


----------



## Ratchett

Lulls  -   Scull


----------



## luckytrim

Scull - CLUBS


----------



## taxlady

Lulls - Dulls


----------



## luckytrim

Dulls - CULLS


----------



## taxlady

Culls - Cults


----------



## luckytrim

Cults - TALCS


----------



## taxlady

Talcs - Scant


----------



## luckytrim

Scant - STACK


----------



## taxlady

Stack - Caste


----------



## luckytrim

Caste - TEASE


----------



## taxlady

Tease - Eases


----------



## luckytrim

Eases - ASSES


----------



## taxlady

Asses - Bases


----------



## luckytrim

Bases - SAVES


----------



## taxlady

Saves - Raves


----------



## luckytrim

Raves - SERVE


----------



## taxlady

Serve - Reeds


----------



## luckytrim

Reeds - STEED


----------



## taxlady

Steed - Deeds


----------



## luckytrim

Deeds - SIDED


----------



## taxlady

Sided - Diced


----------



## luckytrim

Diced - DIODE


----------



## taxlady

Diode - Dildo


----------



## luckytrim

Dildo - OILED


----------



## taxlady

Oiled - Field


----------



## luckytrim

Field - FINED


----------



## taxlady

Fined - Fired


----------



## Ross Martin

Sleep >>>Pelts


----------



## luckytrim

Hey Ross..... 

Not sure which page you are playing off of ....
 also , Pelts is a repeat - we don't do repeats...
Use the "Search This Thread", above, function to check........ happy to have you play !



Fired - DRIFT


----------



## taxlady

Drift - Draft


----------



## luckytrim

Draft - TRADE


----------



## taxlady

Trade - Sated


----------



## luckytrim

Sated - DATED


----------



## taxlady

Dated - Dater


----------



## luckytrim

Dater - DETER


----------



## taxlady

Deter - Rated


----------



## luckytrim

Rated - MATED


----------



## taxlady

Mated - Mater


----------



## luckytrim

Mater - MITER


----------



## Ross Martin

luckytrim said:


> Hey Ross.....
> 
> Not sure which page you are playing off of ....
> also , Pelts is a repeat - we don't do repeats...
> Use the "Search This Thread", above, function to check........ happy to have you play !
> 
> 
> 
> Fired - DRIFT




Obviously got the wrong page !!   Oops.


----------



## taxlady

Ross Martin said:


> Obviously got the wrong page !!   Oops.


Most of us goof when we start playing this.


----------



## taxlady

Miter - Miser


----------



## luckytrim

Miser - MIXER


----------



## taxlady

Mixer - Mixes


----------



## luckytrim

Mixes - FIXES


----------



## taxlady

Fixes - Faxes


----------



## luckytrim

Faxes - FOXES


----------



## taxlady

Foxes - Doxes


----------



## luckytrim

Good Grief !!  Where'd you come up with THAT one , lol ..........


Doxes - SEXED


----------



## taxlady

Doxes, but more frequently doxed, comes up on Twitter quite often.

Sexed - Sexes


----------



## luckytrim

Sexes - SEEDS


----------



## taxlady

Seeds - Feeds


----------



## luckytrim

Feeds - CEDES


----------



## taxlady

Cedes - Dices


----------



## luckytrim

Dices - SIDES


----------



## taxlady

Sides - Skied


----------



## luckytrim

Skied - SKIES


----------



## taxlady

Skies - Skier


----------



## luckytrim

Skier - REEKS


----------



## taxlady

Reeks - Creek


----------



## luckytrim

Creek - WRECK


----------



## taxlady

Wreck - Clerk


----------



## luckytrim

Clerk - CLARK


----------



## taxlady

Clark - Chalk


----------



## luckytrim

Chalk - LATCH


----------



## taxlady

Latch - Hatch


----------



## luckytrim

Hatch - HITCH


----------



## taxlady

Hitch - Bitch


----------



## luckytrim

Bitch - BIRTH


----------



## taxlady

Birth - Birch


----------



## luckytrim

Birch - BRICK


----------



## taxlady

Brick - Brink


----------



## luckytrim

Brink - BRING


----------



## taxlady

Bring - Binge


----------



## luckytrim

Binge - GENIE


----------



## taxlady

Genie - Genre


----------



## luckytrim

Genre - GREENS


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Genre - GREENS


too many letters in greens


----------



## taxlady

Greed has already been used.
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f55/five-word-ladder-102739-49.html#post1625244


----------



## luckytrim

OOPS !   Brain - Fart !
Genre - REIGN


----------



## luckytrim

Then may I suggest that you find another game to play......... this one has strict rules, and it only takes moments to utilize the "Search This Thread" function.....and yes, Creed has been used


----------



## taxlady

Reign - Rings


----------



## taxlady

AntHill5 said:


> Grins!  It's new!  I searched it!  How... technologically advanced!



I'm not sure where you searched, but "grins" has been used before in this game / thread:

https://www.discusscooking.com/foru...-post1617671.html?highlight=grins#post1617671

Did you use "Search this Thread"? It's in the blue bar just above all the replies.


----------



## luckytrim

Rings - RUNGS


----------



## taxlady

Rungs - Bungs


----------



## luckytrim

Bungs - BEGUN


----------



## taxlady

Begun - Genus


----------



## luckytrim

Genus - GENES


----------



## taxlady

Genes - Sedge


----------



## luckytrim

Sedge - EDGED


----------



## taxlady

Edged - Hedge


----------



## Lisa B

Hedge - heeds


----------



## luckytrim

Welcome, Lisa B !


Heeds - HEADS


----------



## taxlady

Heads - Ahead


----------



## luckytrim

Ahead - ADAGE


----------



## taxlady

Adage - Gated


----------



## luckytrim

Gated - BADGE


----------



## taxlady

Badge - Cadge


----------



## luckytrim

Cadge (  ) - DANCE


----------



## taxlady

Dance - Lance


----------



## luckytrim

Lance - LACES


----------



## taxlady

Laces - Maces


----------



## luckytrim

Maces - CAKES


----------



## taxlady

Cakes - Canes


----------



## luckytrim

Canes - CONES


----------



## taxlady

Cones - Tones


----------



## luckytrim

Tones - TONGS


----------



## taxlady

Tongs - Snogs


----------



## luckytrim

Snogs - GLOSS


----------



## taxlady

Gloss - Blogs


----------



## luckytrim

Blogs - SLOGS


----------



## taxlady

Slogs - Slags


----------



## luckytrim

Slags - SLUGS


----------



## taxlady

Slugs - Plugs


----------



## luckytrim

Plugs - LUMPS


----------



## taxlady

Lumps - Limps


----------



## luckytrim

Limps - LAMPS


----------



## taxlady

Lamps - Lamas


----------



## luckytrim

Lamas - SMALL


----------



## taxlady

Small - Lambs


----------



## luckytrim

Lambs - AMBLE


----------



## taxlady

Amble - Blaze


----------



## luckytrim

Blaze - GLAZE


----------



## taxlady

Glaze - Graze


----------



## luckytrim

Graze - RAZED


----------



## taxlady

Razed - Fazed


----------



## luckytrim

Fazed - FADED


----------



## taxlady

Faded - Jaded


----------



## luckytrim

Jaded - DAZED


----------



## taxlady

Dazed - Adzes


----------



## luckytrim

Adzes - EASED


----------



## taxlady

Eased - Swede


----------



## luckytrim

Swede - SUEDE


----------



## taxlady

Suede - Duets


----------



## luckytrim

Duets - STUDS


----------



## taxlady

Studs - Dusty


----------



## luckytrim

Dusty - GUSTY


----------



## taxlady

Gusty - Fusty


----------



## luckytrim

Fusty  - FUSSY


----------



## taxlady

Fussy - Fuses


----------



## luckytrim

Fuses - SUERS


----------



## taxlady

Suers - Sires


----------



## luckytrim

Sires - DRESS


----------



## taxlady

Dress - Cress


----------



## luckytrim

Cress - TRESS


----------



## taxlady

Tress - Tires


----------



## luckytrim

Tires - RESTS


----------



## taxlady

Rests - Tares


----------



## luckytrim

Tares - RESET


----------



## taxlady

Reset - Seers


----------



## luckytrim

Seers - SHEER


----------



## taxlady

Sheer - Hares


----------



## luckytrim

Hares - HAIRS


----------



## taxlady

Hairs - Heirs


----------



## GilliAnne

Heirs - Hears


----------



## luckytrim

Hears - AREAS


----------



## taxlady

Areas - Raise


----------



## luckytrim

Raise - ROSIE


----------



## taxlady

Rosie - Posie


----------



## luckytrim

Posie - BOISE


----------



## taxlady

Boise - Noise


----------



## luckytrim

Noise - SONIC


----------



## taxlady

Sonic - Ionic


----------



## luckytrim

Ionic - SCION


----------



## taxlady

Scion - Scone


----------



## luckytrim

Scone - JONES


----------



## taxlady

Jones - Noses


----------



## luckytrim

Noses - HOSES


----------



## taxlady

Hoses - Hoser

Hoser on Wiktionary


----------



## luckytrim

Hoser - RESOD


----------



## taxlady

Resod - Sword


----------



## luckytrim

Sword - WORLD


----------



## taxlady

World - Words


----------



## luckytrim

Words - LORDS


----------



## taxlady

Lords - Droll


----------



## luckytrim

Droll - DROOL


----------



## taxlady

Drool - Droop


----------



## luckytrim

Droop - DOPER


----------



## taxlady

Doper - Moper


----------



## luckytrim

Moper - PONE


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Moper - PONE



Did you leave out a letter?


----------



## luckytrim

Oops !


TEMPO


----------



## taxlady

Tempo - Poems


----------



## luckytrim

Poems - STOMP   



(LMAO = Bubblegum !)


----------



## taxlady

Stomp - Atoms


----------



## luckytrim

Atoms - MOANS


----------



## taxlady

Moans - Sonar


----------



## luckytrim

Sonar MANOR


----------



## taxlady

Manor - Roans


----------



## luckytrim

Roans - KOANS


----------



## taxlady

Koans - Loans


----------



## luckytrim

Loans - SLAIN


----------



## taxlady

Slain - Lions


----------



## luckytrim

Lions - LINGO


----------



## taxlady

Lingo - Sling


----------



## luckytrim

Sling - GLINT


----------



## taxlady

Glint - Thing


----------



## luckytrim

Thing - THINS


----------



## taxlady

Thins - Think


----------



## luckytrim

Think - KNISH


----------



## taxlady

Knish - Hints


----------



## luckytrim

Hints - MINTS


----------



## taxlady

Mints - Lints


----------



## luckytrim

Lints - NAILS


----------



## taxlady

Nails - Lanes


----------



## luckytrim

Lanes - SALON


----------



## taxlady

Salon - Stola


----------



## luckytrim

Stola (new one on me ..) - LOTUS


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Stola (new one on me ..) - LOTUS


Not a word I think I have ever used. I had to check it out on Wiktionary to make sure it really was a word in English. I have done that on occasion and found out that the word was Danish (my first language). 

Lotus - Souls


----------



## luckytrim

Danish ?? That's interesting..... I found this;
The *stola *was the traditional garment of Roman women, corresponding to the toga, that was worn by men.


Souls - AUTOS


----------



## taxlady

Yup, Danish. My mum was Danish. We spoke it at home. My sister and I still talk Danish between us sometimes. We both lived in Denmark as young adults.

Autos - Stoma


----------



## luckytrim

Stoma - FOAMS


----------



## taxlady

Foams - Comas


----------



## luckytrim

Comas - COMMA


----------



## taxlady

Comma - Mocha


----------



## luckytrim

Mocha - MOOCH


----------



## taxlady

Mooch - Pooch


----------



## luckytrim

Pooch - ACHOO


----------



## taxlady

Achoo - Chaos


----------



## luckytrim

Chaos - COACH


----------



## taxlady

Coach - Couch


----------



## luckytrim

Couch - CONCH


----------



## taxlady

Conch - Notch


----------



## luckytrim

Notch - TOUCH


----------



## taxlady

Touch - Chute


----------



## luckytrim

Chute - CRUET


----------



## taxlady

Cruet - Truck


----------



## luckytrim

Truck - TRUCE


----------



## taxlady

Truce - Tuber


----------



## luckytrim

Tuber - BLUER


----------



## taxlady

Bluer - Lured


----------



## luckytrim

Lured - LURID


----------



## taxlady

Lurid - Laird


----------



## luckytrim

Hmmm .... we can use foreign words if they are commonly used in English speech .......I'm not sure this qualifies.........)


Laird -AIRED


----------



## taxlady

Laird may not be a commonly used word in the US, but it is not uncommonly used in English in the UK. Seems to me that it isn't all that unusual in Canada either.

Aired - Dared


----------



## luckytrim

Well, being as I'm just a simple American farm boy, it was a foreign word.......






Dared - ADDED


----------



## taxlady

Added - Aided


----------



## luckytrim

Aided - IDEAS


----------



## taxlady

Ideas - Ideal


----------



## luckytrim

Ideal - LADLE


----------



## taxlady

Ladle - Deals


----------



## luckytrim

Deals - DOLES


----------



## taxlady

Doles - Moles


----------



## luckytrim

Moles - SALEM


----------



## taxlady

Salem - Lamer


----------



## luckytrim

Lamer - REAMS


----------



## taxlady

Reams - Means


----------



## luckytrim

Means - DAMNS


----------



## taxlady

Damns - Wands


----------



## luckytrim

Wands - WADES


----------



## taxlady

Wades - Dawns


----------



## luckytrim

Dawns - WANES


----------



## taxlady

Wanes - Wanks


----------



## luckytrim

Wanks - WAKEN


----------



## taxlady

Waken - Snake


----------



## luckytrim

Snake - RAKES


----------



## taxlady

Rakes - Cares


----------



## luckytrim

Cares - CREAK


----------



## taxlady

Creak - Acres


----------



## luckytrim

Acres - SCREE


----------



## taxlady

Scree - Creep


----------



## luckytrim

Creep - PREEN


----------



## taxlady

Preen - Penne


----------



## luckytrim

Penne PENCE


----------



## taxlady

Pence - Pecan


----------



## luckytrim

Pecan - CLEAN


----------



## taxlady

Clean - Clade


----------



## luckytrim

another new one on me ...
Clade - BLADE


----------



## taxlady

Blade - Bleed


----------



## luckytrim

Bleed - BLEEP


----------



## taxlady

Bleep - Beeps


----------



## luckytrim

Beeps - JEEPS


----------



## taxlady

Jeeps - Deeps


----------



## luckytrim

Deeps - SEEPS


----------



## taxlady

Seeps - Seems


----------



## luckytrim

Seems - SEMIS (Tractor-Trailers)


----------



## taxlady

Semis - Miles


----------



## luckytrim

Miles SLIMS


----------



## taxlady

Slims - Slimy


----------



## luckytrim

Slimy - MILKY


----------



## taxlady

Milky - Silky


----------



## luckytrim

Silky - SULKY (Harness Racing)


----------



## taxlady

Sulky - Musky


----------



## luckytrim

Musky - MURKY


----------



## taxlady

Murky - Rumpy (according to Wiktionary, "A Manx cat with virtually no tail, particularly prized among Manx breeders.")


----------



## luckytrim

Rumpy - RUMMY


----------



## taxlady

Rummy - Gummy


----------



## luckytrim

Gummy - YUMMY


----------



## taxlady

Yummy - Dummy


----------



## luckytrim

Dummy - MUMMY


----------



## taxlady

Mummy - Mumsy


----------



## luckytrim

Mumsy - MUSHY


----------



## taxlady

Mushy - Smush


----------



## luckytrim

Smush - CHUMS


----------



## taxlady

Chums - Munch


----------



## luckytrim

Munch - CHUMP


----------



## taxlady

Chump - Champ


----------



## luckytrim

Champ - CRAMP


----------



## taxlady

Cramp - Crimp


----------



## luckytrim

Crimp - PRIMP


----------



## taxlady

Primp - Prism


----------



## luckytrim

Prism - SPERM


----------



## taxlady

Sperm - Terms


----------



## luckytrim

Terms - MEETS


----------



## taxlady

Meets - Teams


----------



## luckytrim

Teams - MASTS


----------



## taxlady

Masts - Trams


----------



## luckytrim

Trams - TRIMS


----------



## taxlady

Trims - Trips


----------



## luckytrim

trips - GRIPS


----------



## taxlady

Grips - Brigs


----------



## luckytrim

Brigs - GIRDS


----------



## taxlady

Girds - Grind


----------



## luckytrim

Grind DRINK


----------



## taxlady

Drink - Diner


----------



## luckytrim

Diner - NERDS


----------



## taxlady

Nerds - Bends


----------



## luckytrim

Bends - WENDS


----------



## taxlady

Wends - Mends


----------



## luckytrim

Mends - SEMEN


----------



## taxlady

Semen - Memes


----------



## luckytrim

Memes - EMMYS  (the award...)


----------



## taxlady

Emmys - Memos


----------



## luckytrim

Morse - SORES


----------



## taxlady

Sores - Store


----------



## luckytrim

Store - WROTE


----------



## taxlady

Wrote - Write


----------



## luckytrim

Write - WIRED


----------



## taxlady

Wired - Drive


----------



## luckytrim

Drive - RIVET


----------



## taxlady

Rivet - Trove


----------



## luckytrim

Trove - ROVER


----------



## taxlady

Rover - Roves


----------



## luckytrim

Roves - SEVER


----------



## taxlady

Sever - Sewer


----------



## luckytrim

Sewer - NEWER


----------



## taxlady

Newer - Ender


----------



## luckytrim

Ender - NEEDS


----------



## taxlady

Needs - Danes


----------



## luckytrim

Danes - DATES


----------



## taxlady

Dates- Dotes


----------



## luckytrim

Dotes - TOADS


----------



## taxlady

Toads - Woads


----------



## luckytrim

(Fowwow the Yewwow Bwick Woad ??)


Woads -WOODS


----------



## taxlady

Woods - Goods


----------



## luckytrim

Goods - FOODS


----------



## taxlady

Foods - Moods


----------



## luckytrim

Moods - MOOSE


----------



## taxlady

Moose - Goose


----------



## luckytrim

Goose - GOONS


----------



## taxlady

Goons - Loons


----------



## luckytrim

Loons - SNOOT


----------



## taxlady

Snoot - Scoot


----------



## luckytrim

Scoot - SOOTY


----------



## taxlady

Sooty - Footy (Australian rules football)


----------



## luckytrim

Footy - LOFTY


----------



## taxlady

Lofty - Lofts


----------



## luckytrim

Lofts - FOULS


----------



## taxlady

Fouls - Flout


----------



## luckytrim

Flout - FLOUR


----------



## taxlady

Flour - Flora


----------



## luckytrim

Flora - FLOOR


----------



## taxlady

Floor - Roofs


----------



## luckytrim

Roofs - ODORS


----------



## taxlady

Odors - Odour


----------



## luckytrim

Odour (Hmmm...) - DOORS


----------



## taxlady

Doors - Dross


----------



## luckytrim

Dross - DROPS


----------



## taxlady

Drops - Drips


----------



## luckytrim

Drips - PRIDE


----------



## taxlady

Pride - Rider


----------



## luckytrim

Rider - ERRED


----------



## taxlady

Erred - Edger


----------



## luckytrim

Edger - RIDGE


----------



## taxlady

Ridge - Drier


----------



## luckytrim

Drier - DERRY


----------



## taxlady

Derry - Merry


----------



## luckytrim

Merry RHYME


----------



## taxlady

Rhyme - Hymen


----------



## luckytrim

Hymen - THYME


----------



## taxlady

Thyme - Meaty


----------



## luckytrim

Meaty - MEALY


----------



## taxlady

Mealy - Lames


----------



## luckytrim

Lames - PSALM


----------



## taxlady

Psalm - Plans


----------



## luckytrim

Plans - PALLS


----------



## taxlady

Palls - Pails


----------



## luckytrim

Pails - PILES


----------



## taxlady

Piles - Epics


----------



## luckytrim

Epics - PIECE


----------



## taxlady

Piece - Peace


----------



## luckytrim

Peace - PEACH


----------



## taxlady

Peach - Chaps


----------



## luckytrim

Chaps - SPACE


----------



## taxlady

Space - Carps


----------



## luckytrim

Carps - RASPY


----------



## taxlady

Raspy - Artsy


----------



## luckytrim

Artsy - TRASK


----------



## taxlady

Is that a word in English? I know it's a word in Danish.

Trask - Shark


----------



## luckytrim

.We can use Proper Names .... Trask is a Surname .........


Shark- BARKS


----------



## taxlady

Didn't think of surnames, d'oh!

Barks - Carbs


----------



## luckytrim

Carbs - BACKS


----------



## taxlady

Backs - Crabs


----------



## luckytrim

Crabs - SCABS


----------



## taxlady

Scabs - Basks


----------



## luckytrim

Basks - CASKS


----------



## taxlady

Casks - Tasks


----------



## luckytrim

Tasks - TAKES


----------



## taxlady

Takes - Makes


----------



## luckytrim

Makes - MAKOS


----------



## taxlady

Makos - Korma


----------



## luckytrim

Korma - AROMA


----------



## taxlady

Aroma - Moira


----------



## luckytrim

Gotta ask - do you really think this is a common usage word ?


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Gotta ask - do you really think this is a common usage word ?



Nope, it's a girl's name.


----------



## luckytrim

New one on Me ..........


Moira - MORAL


----------



## taxlady

Moral - Romas


----------



## luckytrim

Romas - MOATS


----------



## taxlady

Moats - Boats


----------



## luckytrim

Boats - COATS


----------



## taxlady

Coats - Codas


----------



## luckytrim

Codas - DOCKS


----------



## taxlady

Docks - Disco


----------



## luckytrim

Disco - SCOLD


----------



## taxlady

Scold - Clogs


----------



## luckytrim

Clogs - COLTS


----------



## taxlady

Colts - Colas


----------



## luckytrim

Colas = CLOSE


----------



## taxlady

Close - Loser

(no, not you )


----------



## luckytrim

Loser - VOLES


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Loser - VOLES
> 
> 
> View attachment 42619


What a little cutey!

Voles - Boles


----------



## luckytrim

Boles - SLOBS


----------



## taxlady

Slobs - Blows


----------



## luckytrim

Blows - BAWLS


----------



## taxlady

Bawls - Bails


----------



## luckytrim

Bails - HAILS


----------



## taxlady

Hails - Shale


----------



## luckytrim

Shale - HALLS


----------



## taxlady

Halls - Halts


----------



## luckytrim

Halts - HILTS


----------



## taxlady

Hilts - Milts


----------



## luckytrim

(The plural of milt is.... milt -   MILTS is an acronym -
Multicentre International Liver Tumor Study _(oral contraceptives study)  ............

__Never mind I found a plural in Middle English ....substitute for "Melds"_

Milts - LILTS


----------



## taxlady

I think the plural is "milts", when it's specifically from more than one species, like the plural "beers", when it's specifically for more than one kind of beer.

Lilts - Hilts


----------



## luckytrim

Hilts is a repeat from yesterday morning...


----------



## taxlady

I could have sworn the search came up empty. It did seem familiar.

Lilts - Lists


----------



## luckytrim

Lists - STILL


----------



## GotGarlic

Still - Stall

I'm just popping in to change the picture


----------



## luckytrim

Sorry , GG .... that's a repeat, and we don't do repeats....


Playing off "Still"


----------



## taxlady

Still - Shill


----------



## luckytrim

Shill - HILLY


----------



## taxlady

Hilly - Idyll


----------



## luckytrim

Idyll - LILLY


----------



## taxlady

Lilly - Lolly


----------



## luckytrim

Lolly - POLLY


----------



## taxlady

Polly - Pylon


----------



## luckytrim

Pylon - NYLON


----------



## taxlady

Nylon - Nobly


----------



## luckytrim

Nobly - EBONY


----------



## taxlady

Ebony - Money


----------



## luckytrim

Money - YEMEN


----------



## taxlady

Yemen - Teeny


----------



## luckytrim

Teeny - ENTER


----------



## taxlady

Enter - Rents


----------



## luckytrim

Rents - RANTS


----------



## taxlady

Rants - Rains


----------



## luckytrim

Rains - SNARE


----------



## taxlady

Snare - Napes


----------



## luckytrim

Napes - SPAIN


----------



## taxlady

Spain - Spine


----------



## luckytrim

Spine - PENIS


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Spine - PENIS



Aren't we supposed to change one letter?


----------



## luckytrim

.of course we are - but sometimes............. we need reminding ......


----------



## luckytrim

Spine - SNIPS


----------



## taxlady

Snips - Penis


----------



## luckytrim

Penis - PINED


----------



## taxlady

Pined - Pines


----------



## luckytrim

Pines - PINTS


----------



## taxlady

Pints - Stint


----------



## luckytrim

(Starting to get tough ..............)


Stint - NITTY


----------



## taxlady

(Yes, it is getting tough)

Nitty - Nifty


----------



## luckytrim

Nifty - TINNY


----------



## taxlady

Tinny - Minty


----------



## luckytrim

Minty - LINTY


----------



## taxlady

Linty - Until


----------



## luckytrim

Until - TUNIC


----------



## taxlady

Tunic - Untie


----------



## luckytrim

Untie - TUNER


----------



## taxlady

Tuner - Runes


----------



## luckytrim

runes - PRUNE


----------



## taxlady

Prune - Nuder


----------



## luckytrim

Nuder - DUNES


----------



## taxlady

Dunes - Sends


----------



## luckytrim

Sends - RENDS


----------



## taxlady

Rends - Darns


----------



## luckytrim

Darns - SNARL


----------



## taxlady

Snarl - Snark


----------



## luckytrim

Snark - EARNS


----------



## taxlady

Earns - Barns


----------



## luckytrim

Barns - SABRE  (Or Saber, if you prefer...)


----------



## taxlady

Sabre - Barfs


----------



## luckytrim

Barfs - SAFER


----------



## taxlady

Safer - Fairs


----------



## luckytrim

Fairs - ASTIR


----------



## taxlady

Astir - Riots


----------



## luckytrim

Riots - ROILS


----------



## taxlady

Roils - Polis 

(Scots English for police)


----------



## luckytrim

.... That's pushing the envelope, don't you think  ..........


Polis -  KILOS


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> .... That's pushing the envelope, don't you think  ..........
> 
> 
> Polis -  KILOS


Nah, I don't think I'm pushing too hard . If you heard a Scot talking about the police, you would just think it was part of the cute way they pronounce English words.

Kilos - Kilns


----------



## luckytrim

(Yeah, but................ we are supposed to be finding words that are common usage english - now, that CAN include foreign words that are commonly used, "am*go" for example, or T*cos............common usage is the key.....)


Kilns - BILKS


----------



## taxlady

(How are we defining common usage? In the English speaking world? In North America? In the US?)

Bilks - Milks


----------



## luckytrim

North America , I guess........ although when I invented this game I was thinking USA.....  Definitely wasn't thinking Scotland,


----------



## luckytrim

Milks - MIKES


----------



## taxlady

Mikes - Minks


----------



## luckytrim

Minks - Kinks


----------



## taxlady

Kinks - Kings


----------



## luckytrim

Kings - SWING


----------



## taxlady

Swing - Wangs


----------



## luckytrim

Wangs - GNAWS


----------



## taxlady

Gnaws - Spawn


----------



## luckytrim

Spawn - PAINS


----------



## taxlady

Pains - Panes


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> Roils - Polis
> 
> (*Scots English for police*)





luckytrim said:


> .... That's pushing the envelope, don't you think  ..........
> 
> 
> Polis -  KILOS



If you have to explain it....   it's not common.


----------



## luckytrim

Panes - SNAPS


----------



## taxlady

Snaps - Spats


----------



## luckytrim

Spats - SOAPS


----------



## taxlady

Soaps - Soups


----------



## luckytrim

Soups - SPOUT


----------



## taxlady

Spout - Posit


----------



## luckytrim

Posit - TOPIC


----------



## taxlady

Topic - Pinto


----------



## luckytrim

Pinto - TONIC


----------



## taxlady

Tonic - Intro


----------



## luckytrim

Intro - TRIOS


----------



## taxlady

Trios - Sorts


----------



## luckytrim

Sorts - ROOTS


----------



## taxlady

Roots - Moors


----------



## luckytrim

Moors - GROOM


----------



## taxlady

Groom - Moogs


----------



## luckytrim

Moogs - LOGOS


----------



## taxlady

Logos - Globs


----------



## luckytrim

Globs - GLOBE


----------



## taxlady

Globe - Lobes


----------



## luckytrim

Lobes - Blobs


----------



## taxlady

Blobs - Boobs


----------



## luckytrim

Boobs - BOOBY (Red Footed)


----------



## taxlady

I think I had only heard of blue footed boobies.

Booby - Boyos


----------



## luckytrim

Boyos - YOYOS


----------



## taxlady

Yoyos - Sooey


----------



## luckytrim

Sooey - YOKES


----------



## taxlady

Yokes - Tokes


----------



## luckytrim

Tokes -Topes      (Party Hearty ! lol)


----------



## taxlady

Topes - Tapes

(Topes was a new one to me.)


----------



## luckytrim

(..."Toper" ; a polite way of calling someone a Drunk..  ) 



Tapes -Pleat


----------



## taxlady

Pleat - Pleas

(I looked up topes. I like learning new words)


----------



## luckytrim

Pleas - Lapel


----------



## taxlady

Lapel - Label


----------



## luckytrim

Label - Belly


----------



## taxlady

Belly - Belay


----------



## luckytrim

Belay - Blake


----------



## taxlady

Blake - Baker


----------



## luckytrim

Baker - Taker


----------



## taxlady

Taker - Alert


----------



## luckytrim

Alert - Paler


----------



## taxlady

Paler - Polar


----------



## luckytrim

Polar Opera


----------



## taxlady

Opera - Payor


----------



## luckytrim

Payor - Rayon


----------



## taxlady

Rayon - Yarns


----------



## luckytrim

Yarns - Stray


----------



## taxlady

Stray - Frays


----------



## luckytrim

Frays - Scarf


----------



## taxlady

Scarf - Frass


----------



## luckytrim

Oh, yeah ! .... we use THAT one commonly....................
This old man has never heard it before..............




Frass - Rasps


----------



## taxlady

I mostly hear / read the word, frass, from people who are really interested in butterflies and moths.


Rasps - Tsars


----------



## luckytrim

Tsars - Marts


----------



## taxlady

Marts - Sitar


----------



## luckytrim

Sitar - Satyr


----------



## taxlady

Satyr - Drays


----------



## luckytrim

Drays - Dears


----------



## taxlady

Dears - Raids


----------



## luckytrim

Raids - Cards


----------



## taxlady

Cards - Crams


----------



## luckytrim

Crams - Macro


----------



## taxlady

Macro - Cameo

(That was hard to find one that hadn't been used before.)


----------



## luckytrim

Cameo - Chemo


----------



## taxlady

Chemo - Ochre


----------



## luckytrim

Ochre - Retch


----------



## taxlady

Retch - Three


----------



## luckytrim

Three - Teeth


----------



## taxlady

Teeth - Tenet


----------



## luckytrim

Tenet - Tenth


----------



## taxlady

Tenth - Stent


----------



## luckytrim

Stent - Tests


----------



## taxlady

Tests - Teats


----------



## luckytrim

Teats - Stead


----------



## taxlady

Stead - Adept

(Another one that had lots of possible answers that were already used.)


----------



## luckytrim

Adept - Pedal


YUP !  Getting really intense now...........


----------



## taxlady

Pedal - Padre


----------



## luckytrim

Padre - Paper


----------



## taxlady

Paper - Pared


----------



## luckytrim

Pared - Ready


----------



## taxlady

Ready - Drape


----------



## luckytrim

Drape - Rapes


----------



## taxlady

Rapes - Spars


----------



## luckytrim

Spars - Spurs


----------



## taxlady

Spurs - Purrs


----------



## luckytrim

Purrs - Burps


----------



## taxlady

Burps - Burrs


----------



## luckytrim

Burrs - Surer


----------



## taxlady

Surer - Serum


----------



## luckytrim

Serum - Nurse


----------



## taxlady

Nurse - Ruins


----------



## luckytrim

Ruins - Reins


----------



## taxlady

Reins - Seine


----------



## luckytrim

Seine - Niece


----------



## taxlady

Niece - Nicer


----------



## luckytrim

Nicer - Ricer


----------



## taxlady

Ricer - Riser


----------



## luckytrim

Riser - Cries


----------



## taxlady

Cries - Cried


----------



## luckytrim

Cried - Crier


----------



## taxlady

Crier - Dicer


----------



## luckytrim

Dicer - Crime


----------



## taxlady

Crime - Chime


----------



## luckytrim

Chime - Chile


----------



## taxlady

Chile - Chine


----------



## luckytrim

Okay tell me the truth - Have you EVER used this word in your life ??


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Okay tell me the truth - Have you EVER used this word in your life ??



I'm not sure. I think I first came across it here on DC. Someone wrote something about the chine bone on a piece of meat. I am pretty sure I looked it up at that time.


----------



## luckytrim

Reminder - common usage words ...


Chine - Chink


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Reminder - common usage words ...
> 
> 
> Chine - Chink



It's really hard to know what someone else considers common usage words. I'm sure there are lots of common usage words that I have never used. I may or may not know what they mean.

Chink - China


----------



## luckytrim

(Sigh!)  Never Mind ................



China - Niche


----------



## taxlady

Niche - Chins


----------



## luckytrim

Shins - Shiny


----------



## taxlady

LT, you took turns in one go. The previous answer was "chins".

Shiny - Shine


----------



## luckytrim

......... and I posted 'Shine' back in April !


----------



## taxlady

Shiny - Spiny


----------



## luckytrim

Spiny - Noisy


----------



## taxlady

Noisy - Icons


----------



## luckytrim

Icons - Sicko


----------



## taxlady

Sicko - Snick


----------



## luckytrim

Snick - Shick


----------



## taxlady

Shick - Hocks


----------



## luckytrim

Hocks - Chock


----------



## taxlady

Chock - Chook


----------



## luckytrim

Chook - Koosh


----------



## taxlady

Had to look that one up. I doubt I have ever used that term.

Koosh - Sooth


----------



## luckytrim

.and I've never even hear the term 'Chook' - "common' is no longer a factor.........



Sooth - South


----------



## taxlady

Well, I wondered if chook was common enough. So, I did a search for it here on DC and there were three pages of results.

South - House


----------



## luckytrim

House - Shout


----------



## taxlady

Shout - Touts


----------



## luckytrim

Touts - Gusto


----------



## taxlady

Gusto - Louts


----------



## luckytrim

Louts - Clout


----------



## taxlady

Clout - Count


----------



## luckytrim

Count - Ounce


----------



## taxlady

Ounce - Ocean


----------



## luckytrim

Ocean - Capon


----------



## taxlady

Capon - Capos


----------



## luckytrim

Capos - Pocks


----------



## taxlady

Pocks - Rocks


----------



## luckytrim

Rocks - Cokes


----------



## taxlady

Cokes - Cores


----------



## luckytrim

Cores - Cures


----------



## taxlady

Cures - Cukes


----------



## luckytrim

Cukes - Dukes


----------



## taxlady

Dukes - Nukes


----------



## luckytrim

Nukes - Menus


----------



## taxlady

Menus - Minus


----------



## luckytrim

Minus - Sinus


----------



## taxlady

Sinus - Suits


----------



## luckytrim

Suits - Truss


----------



## taxlady

Truss - Torus


----------



## luckytrim

Torus - Route


----------



## taxlady

Route - Forte


----------



## luckytrim

Forte - Force


----------



## taxlady

Force - Farce


----------



## luckytrim

Farce - Craft


----------



## taxlady

Craft - Cruft


----------



## luckytrim

Cruft - Frust


----------



## taxlady

That's a new one on me. 

Frust - Crust


----------



## luckytrim

Yeah, and so was Frust...........


Crust - Scrum


----------



## taxlady

Frust or cruft was a first? 

Scrum - Scrub


----------



## luckytrim

Never heard of either one..........


Scrub - Brush


----------



## taxlady

Cruft is a word that is commonly used in my social circles.

Brush - Hurts


----------



## luckytrim

I'm sorry to keep harping about this but "common" means "common" to everyone...........occurring, found, or done often; prevalent:  "salt and pepper are the two most *common* seasonings" synonyms usual, ordinary, customary, habitual, familiar, 

But you just go ahead and post whatever...... it's only we two, so don't worry about "Common" and neither will I .........


Hurts - Hours


----------



## taxlady

I don't understand the point of keeping it to common words. To me, part of the fun of a word game is learning new words. I could see requiring the words to be part of a scrabble dictionary or some other specific dictionary. I have no way of knowing which words are common to other people.

Hours - Horse


----------



## luckytrim

When the game was originated, there were multiple players, some of which would complain about some words used, so we decided that only "Common Usage" words would be allowed............. 



Fine with me ; if it's in the Scrabble Dictionary, it's legal. Okay ??


Horse -  Short


----------



## taxlady

I didn't realize there was a spcecific reason for the common-wprds-only. I guess that sort of makes sense.

Any particular scrabble dictionary? This one will even tell you if it's only in the UK scrabble dictionary. https://scrabblewordfinder.org/dictionary-checker
I don't mind if we limit it to a US scrabble dictionary. Just so long as there is somewhere I can check that the word I want to use is acceptable.

Short - Thorn


----------



## luckytrim

We'll use that one............


Thorn - Forth


----------



## taxlady

Forth - Forts


----------



## luckytrim

Forts - Forks


----------



## taxlady

Forks - Frosh


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> We'll use that one............
> 
> 
> Thorn - Forth



I meant to ask, are we still allowing proper first and last names? I'm fine with that.


----------



## luckytrim

Frosh - Heros


----------



## taxlady

Heros - Echos


----------



## luckytrim

Echos - Aches


----------



## taxlady

Aches - Haste


----------



## luckytrim

Haste - Chase


----------



## taxlady

Chase - Chest


----------



## luckytrim

Chest - Cheat


----------



## taxlady

Cheat - Hates


----------



## luckytrim

Hates - Staph


----------



## taxlady

Staph - Piths


----------



## luckytrim

Piths - Whips


----------



## taxlady

Whips - Chips


----------



## luckytrim

Chips - Pitch


----------



## taxlady

Pitch - Ditch


----------



## luckytrim

Ditch - Itchy


----------



## taxlady

Itchy - Aitch


----------



## luckytrim

Aitch - Witch


----------



## taxlady

Witch - Chits


----------



## luckytrim

Chits - Shits


----------



## taxlady

Shits - Shite


----------



## luckytrim

Shite - Sheet


----------



## taxlady

Sheet - Stele

(It's even a word I use. It comes up in discussions of Saami archaeology and demonstrating where Saami have lived in the past.)


----------



## luckytrim

I know what 'stele' is......... no clue what 'shite' is.......
but that doesn't matter any more, remember ? ..... as long as it's in the scrabble dictionary........ 



Stele - Reels


----------



## taxlady

It was just an observation.

Reels - Heels


----------



## luckytrim

THX !


Heels - Easel


----------



## taxlady

Easel - Sable


----------



## luckytrim

Sable - Blabs


----------



## taxlady

Blabs - Basil


----------



## luckytrim

Basil - Sybil


----------



## taxlady

Sybil - Boils


----------



## luckytrim

Boils - Bliss


----------



## taxlady

Bliss - Slabs


----------



## luckytrim

Slabs - ABYSS


----------



## taxlady

Tough one

Abyss - Basis


----------



## luckytrim

Yup ! - gettin' really tuff ............


Basis - Simba


----------



## taxlady

Simba - Samba


----------



## luckytrim

Samba - Balsa


----------



## taxlady

Balsa - Bales


----------



## luckytrim

Bales - Hales


----------



## taxlady

Hales - Kales


----------



## luckytrim

Kales - Spake


----------



## taxlady

Wow, I had a list of nine possible answers and this was the only one that hadn't been used yet.

Spake - Capes


----------



## luckytrim

Yup ! We're nearing the end, Methinks .............


Capes - Recap


----------



## taxlady

Recap - Crepe


----------



## luckytrim

Crepe - Caper


----------



## taxlady

Caper - Cater


----------



## luckytrim

Cater - Enact


----------



## taxlady

Enact - React


----------



## luckytrim

React - Tacet


----------



## taxlady

Tacet - Carte


----------



## luckytrim

Carte - Erect


----------



## taxlady

Erect - Ceres


----------



## luckytrim

Ceres - Creel


----------



## taxlady

Creel - Lacer


----------



## luckytrim

Lacer - Renal


----------



## taxlady

Renal - Raven


----------



## luckytrim

Raven - Riven


----------



## taxlady

Thank you 

Riven - Diver


----------



## luckytrim

Diver - Giver


----------



## taxlady

Giver - Gives


----------



## valery73

Gives - Lives


----------



## luckytrim

Lives is a repeat, Val !!
Use the "Search This Thread" function .........



Playing off 'Gives' ...  Jives


----------



## taxlady

Jives - Dives


----------



## luckytrim

Dives - Bides


----------



## taxlady

Bides - Birds


----------



## luckytrim

Birds - Cribs


----------



## taxlady

Cribs - Scrip


----------



## luckytrim

Scrip - Prick


----------



## taxlady

Prick - Picky


----------



## luckytrim

Picky - Sicky


----------



## taxlady

Sicky - Spiky


----------



## luckytrim

Spiky - Yikes


----------



## taxlady

Yikes - Tykes


----------



## luckytrim

Tykes - Zesty


----------



## taxlady

Zesty - Styes


----------



## luckytrim

Styes - Tossy


----------



## taxlady

Tossy - Ousts


----------



## luckytrim

Ousts - Soots


----------



## taxlady

Soots - Shots


----------



## luckytrim

Shots - Oaths


----------



## taxlady

Oaths - Paths


----------



## luckytrim

Paths - Pates


----------



## taxlady

Pates - Pater


----------



## luckytrim

Pater - Prats


----------



## taxlady

Prats - Warts


----------



## luckytrim

Warts - Strew


----------



## taxlady

Strew - Worts


----------



## luckytrim

Worts - Crows


----------



## taxlady

Crows - Corns


----------



## luckytrim

Corns - Rosco


----------



## taxlady

Rosco - Roost


----------



## luckytrim

Roost - Robot


----------



## taxlady

Robot - Abort


----------



## luckytrim

Abort - Tarot


----------



## taxlady

Tarot - Taros


----------



## luckytrim

Taros - Tacos


----------



## taxlady

Tacos - Tachs


----------



## luckytrim

Tachs - Tache


----------



## taxlady

Tache - Cleat


----------



## luckytrim

Cleat - Talcs


----------



## taxlady

Talcs - Tacks


----------



## luckytrim

Tacks - Tanks


----------



## taxlady

Tanks - Cants


----------



## luckytrim

Cants - Casts


----------



## taxlady

Casts - Lasts


----------



## luckytrim

Lasts - Lassy


----------



## taxlady

Lassy - Clays


----------



## luckytrim

Clays - Yacks


----------



## taxlady

Yacks - Sacks


----------



## luckytrim

Sacks - Sakes


----------



## taxlady

Sakes - Lakes


----------



## luckytrim

Lakes - Fakes


----------



## taxlady

Fakes - Freak


----------



## luckytrim

Freak - frack


----------



## taxlady

Frack - Flack


----------



## luckytrim

Flack - Flock


----------



## taxlady

Flock - Flick


----------



## luckytrim

Flick - Cliff


----------



## taxlady

Cliff - Flics


----------



## luckytrim

Flics ??   Strange words are these...........


Flics - Filch


----------



## taxlady

"Flic" is French slang for cop. I have been hearing it on occasion in English for decades. But, it's kinda hard to find words that haven't been used yet.

Filch - Chill


----------



## luckytrim

...ain't THAT the Tr*th !!


Chill - Chili


----------



## taxlady

Chili - Cilia


----------



## luckytrim

Cilia - Lilac


----------



## taxlady

Lilac - Local


----------



## luckytrim

Local - Calls


----------



## taxlady

Calls - Clash


----------



## luckytrim

Clash - Crash


----------



## taxlady

Crash - Crush


----------



## luckytrim

Crush - Cruds


----------



## taxlady

Cruds - Creds


----------



## luckytrim

Creds - Sucre


----------



## taxlady

Sucre - Curet


----------



## luckytrim

Curet - Truer


----------



## taxlady

Truer - Trued


----------



## luckytrim

Trued (HA !) - Redux


----------



## taxlady

Redux - Drupe


----------



## luckytrim

Drupe - Puree


----------



## taxlady

Puree - Enure


----------



## luckytrim

Enure - Quern


----------



## taxlady

(I looked up that word and it meant what I thought it did. But, I don't remember it ever coming up. Eventually the penny dropped. "kværn", which is pronounced almost the same, is the Danish word for a hand mill.)

Quern - Urine


----------



## luckytrim

Urine - Quire


----------



## taxlady

Quire - Inure


----------



## luckytrim

Inure - Bruin


----------



## taxlady

Bruin - Brain


----------



## luckytrim

Brain - Baron


----------



## taxlady

Baron - Bairn


----------



## luckytrim

Bairn - Brawn


----------



## taxlady

Brawn - Brand


----------



## luckytrim

Brand - Drain


----------



## taxlady

Drain - Rands


----------



## Diana77

rands - darts


----------



## luckytrim

Darts is a repeat ..............


----------



## taxlady

No one has an answer to "rands"?


----------



## luckytrim

Rands - Ranks


----------



## taxlady

Ranks - Narcs


----------



## luckytrim

Narcs - Scans


----------



## taxlady

Scans - Scads


----------



## luckytrim

Scads - Chads


----------



## taxlady

Chads - Chard


----------



## luckytrim

Chard - Hardy


----------



## taxlady

Hardy - Hoard


----------



## luckytrim

Hoard - Heard


----------



## taxlady

Heard - Herds


----------



## luckytrim

Herds - Doers


----------



## taxlady

Doers - Roods


----------



## luckytrim

Roods - Dorbs


----------



## taxlady

Dorbs - Dobro


----------



## luckytrim

Dobro - Broom


----------



## taxlady

Broom - Brood


----------



## luckytrim

Brood - Robed


----------



## taxlady

Robed - Bores


----------



## luckytrim

Bores - Bower


----------



## taxlady

Bower - Boner


----------



## luckytrim

Boner - Brown


----------



## taxlady

Brown - Boron


----------



## luckytrim

Boron - Borne


----------



## taxlady

Borne - Brome


----------



## luckytrim

Brome - Horme


----------



## taxlady

Horme - Chemo


----------



## luckytrim

Chemo - Comes


----------



## taxlady

Comes - Mouse


----------



## luckytrim

Mouse - Sumos


----------



## taxlady

Sumos - Modus


----------



## luckytrim

Modus - dumbs


----------



## taxlady

Dumbs - Smuts


----------



## luckytrim

Smuts - Busts


----------



## taxlady

Busts - Rusts


----------



## luckytrim

Rusts - Dusts


----------



## taxlady

Dusts - Turds


----------



## luckytrim

Turds - Drums


----------



## taxlady

Drums - Drams


----------



## luckytrim

Drams - Maids


----------



## taxlady

Maids - Amide


----------



## luckytrim

Amide - Adieu


----------



## taxlady

Adieu - Nudie


----------



## luckytrim

Nudie - Dines


----------



## taxlady

Dines - Sines


----------



## luckytrim

Sines - Bines


----------



## taxlady

Bines - Fines


----------



## luckytrim

Fines - Finks


----------



## taxlady

Finks - Finds


----------



## luckytrim

Finds - Rinds


----------



## taxlady

Rinds - Kinds


----------



## luckytrim

Kinds - Binds


----------



## taxlady

Binds - Winds


----------



## luckytrim

Winds - Wines


----------



## taxlady

Wines - Vines


----------



## luckytrim

Vines - Vices


----------



## taxlady

Vices - Voice


----------



## luckytrim

Voice - Video


----------



## taxlady

Video - Doves


----------



## luckytrim

Doves - Hoves


----------



## taxlady

Hoves - Chose


----------



## luckytrim

Chose - Whose


----------



## taxlady

Whose - Hopes


----------



## luckytrim

Hopes - Phone


----------



## taxlady

Phone - Phons


----------



## luckytrim

Phons - Fohns


----------



## taxlady

Fohns - Horns


----------



## luckytrim

Horns - North


----------



## taxlady

North - Worth


----------



## luckytrim

Worth - Troth


----------



## taxlady

Troth - Trots


----------



## luckytrim

Trots - Otter


----------



## taxlady

Otter - Other


----------



## luckytrim

Other - Their


----------



## taxlady

Their -Trite


----------



## luckytrim

Trite - Inert


----------



## taxlady

Inert - Rinse


----------



## luckytrim

Rinse - Sines


----------



## taxlady

Sines is a repeat.
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f55/five-word-ladder-102739-103.html#post1639115


----------



## luckytrim

Rinse - Nixes


----------



## taxlady

Nixes - Nides


----------



## luckytrim

Nides - Nines


----------



## taxlady

Nines - Niner


----------



## luckytrim

Niner - Finer


----------



## taxlady

Finer - Feign


----------



## luckytrim

Feign - Fagin


----------



## taxlady

Fagin - Gains


----------



## luckytrim

Gains - Snags


----------



## taxlady

Snags - Sands


----------



## luckytrim

Sands - Sandy


----------



## taxlady

Sandy - Lands


----------



## luckytrim

Lands - Clans


----------



## taxlady

Clans - Scalp


----------



## luckytrim

Scalp - Scamp


----------



## Alix

Scamp - stamp


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Scamp - stamp



Stamp is a repeat. https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f55/five-word-ladder-102739-10.html#post1609642


----------



## taxlady

Scamp - Tamps


----------



## luckytrim

Tamps - Spams


----------



## taxlady

Spams - Slams


----------



## luckytrim

Slams - Clams


----------



## taxlady

Clams - Carls


----------



## luckytrim

Carls - Larks


----------



## taxlady

Larks - Slank


----------



## luckytrim

Slank (?) - Clank


----------



## taxlady

Clank - Canal


----------



## luckytrim

Canal - Clang


----------



## taxlady

Clang - Cling


----------



## luckytrim

Cling - Logic


----------



## taxlady

Logic - Coils


----------



## luckytrim

Coils - Soily


----------



## taxlady

Soily - Loins


----------



## luckytrim

Lions - Longs


----------



## taxlady

Longs - Dongs


----------



## luckytrim

Dongs - Gonad


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Dongs - Gonad


 

Gonad - Dingo


----------



## luckytrim

Dingo - Dingy


----------



## taxlady

Dingy - Dings


----------



## luckytrim

Dings - Signs


----------



## taxlady

Signs - Tings


----------



## luckytrim

Tings - Ingot


----------



## taxlady

Ingot - Tango


----------



## luckytrim

Tango - Tonal


----------



## taxlady

Tonal - Slant


----------



## luckytrim

Slant - Plant


----------



## taxlady

Plant - Plain


----------



## luckytrim

Plain - Panel


----------



## taxlady

Panel - Neaps


----------



## luckytrim

Neaps - Apers


----------



## taxlady

Apers - Super


----------



## luckytrim

Super - Muser


----------



## taxlady

Muser - Users


----------



## luckytrim

Users - Usher


----------



## taxlady

Usher - Fuser


----------



## luckytrim

Fuser is not in the scrabble dictionary............


----------



## taxlady

luckytrim said:


> Fuser is not in the scrabble dictionary............



Sorry about that. I'm using my  tablet and don't have the bookmark to the Scrabble dictionary. 

Usher - Ruses


----------



## luckytrim

Ruses - Buses


----------



## taxlady

Buses - Rubes


----------



## luckytrim

Rubes - Cubes


----------



## taxlady

Cubes - Lubes


----------



## luckytrim

Lubes - Blued


----------



## taxlady

Blued - Lobed


----------



## luckytrim

Lobed - Elbow


----------



## taxlady

Elbow - Bowls


----------



## luckytrim

Bowls - Blown


----------



## taxlady

Blown - Bowel


----------



## luckytrim

Bowel - Dowel


----------



## taxlady

Dowel - Lodes


----------



## luckytrim

Lodes - Bodes


----------



## taxlady

Bodes - Nodes


----------



## luckytrim

Nodes - Modes


----------



## taxlady

Modes - Mores


----------



## luckytrim

Mores - Comer


----------



## taxlady

Comer - Cower


----------



## luckytrim

Cower - Crowd


----------



## taxlady

Crowd - Cored


----------



## luckytrim

Cored - Erode


----------



## taxlady

Erode - Seder


----------



## luckytrim

Seder - Veers


----------



## taxlady

Veers - Leers


----------



## luckytrim

Leers - Reals  (amazingly, it was there !)


----------



## taxlady

Reals - Lairs


----------



## luckytrim

Lairs - Lapis


----------



## taxlady

Lapis - Tails


----------



## luckytrim

Tails - Altos


----------



## taxlady

Altos - Salts


----------



## luckytrim

Salts - Salat  (Second Pillar of Islam)


----------



## taxlady

(Salat surprised me. It means lettuce or salad in Danish.)
Salat - Flats


----------



## luckytrim

Flats - False


----------



## taxlady

False - Lease


----------



## luckytrim

Lease - Elves


----------



## taxlady

Elves - Veals


----------



## luckytrim

Veals - Caves


----------



## taxlady

(I wondered why there hadn't been a reply. I thought I had posted my reply, but I see that I had just gotten as far as figuring out the answer and checking that it hadn't been used. )

Caves - Cafes


----------



## luckytrim

Cafes - Safes


----------



## taxlady

Safes - Fasts


----------



## luckytrim

Fasts - Asset


----------



## taxlady

Asset - Tesla


----------



## luckytrim

Tesla - Elate


----------



## taxlady

Elate - Aglet


----------



## luckytrim

Aglet - Angel


----------



## taxlady

Angel - Range


----------



## luckytrim

Range - Angie


----------



## taxlady

Angie - Anime


----------



## luckytrim

Anime - Admen


----------



## taxlady

Admen - Nomad


----------



## luckytrim

Nomad - Demon


----------



## taxlady

Demon - Women


----------



## luckytrim

Women - Woman


----------



## taxlady

Woman - Rowan


----------



## luckytrim

Rowan - Rewon


----------



## taxlady

Rewon - Rower


----------



## taxlady

Don't we have a rule about no repeats? Cower has already been used.


----------



## lastmanstanding

credo


----------



## luckytrim

Recon


----------



## lastmanstanding

acorn


----------



## taxlady

So, are we allowing repeats? Acorn was used in this post: https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f55/five-word-ladder-102739-12.html#post1609974


----------



## lastmanstanding

taxlady said:


> So, are we allowing repeats? Acorn was used in this post: https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f55/five-word-ladder-102739-12.html#post1609974


 Maybe we can ignore the repeated words if we can spot the first instance? The thing with new people like me is that we haven't gone through the whole list in all hundred and more pages. But I agree it should always be a new word, although I'm new to the thread and every word is new to me 
By ignore I meant we omit the repeated word and build the next word on the previous valid word.


----------



## taxlady

lastmanstanding said:


> Maybe we can ignore the repeated words if we can spot the first instance? The thing with new people like me is that we haven't gone through the whole list in all hundred and more pages. But I agree it should always be a new word, although I'm new to the thread and every word is new to me
> By ignore I meant we omit the repeated word and build the next word on the previous valid word.



To find out if a word has been used before, click the button that says, "Search this Thread". It's in the blue bar just above the first visible post on the page. Then, type in the word to see if there are any results. I'll post a screenshot if you can't find it.


----------



## luckytrim

No Repeats - it's easy to know if it's a repeat.......
 Taxlady's Explanation should suffice.......and , as Lastmanstanding offered, we pass over any word we find that's a repeat and play off the last legal word..........


Recon -


----------



## lastmanstanding

Yeah we can search for repeats. Fair enough. Let me replace the word.


Scorn


----------



## luckytrim

Scorn - Norms


----------



## lastmanstanding

Norms - Moron


----------



## luckytrim

Moron - Moons


----------



## lastmanstanding

Moons - moots


----------



## luckytrim

Moots - Motto


----------



## lastmanstanding

Motto - Tooth


----------



## luckytrim

Tooth - Hotty


----------



## lastmanstanding

Hotty - Mothy


----------



## luckytrim

Mothy - Mouth


----------



## taxlady

Mouth - Couth


----------



## lastmanstanding

Couth - Hocus


----------



## taxlady

Hocus - Chops


----------



## luckytrim

Chops - Shops


----------



## lastmanstanding

Shops - Hosts


----------



## luckytrim

Hosts - Shoos


----------



## taxlady

Shoos - Hoops


----------



## lastmanstanding

Hoops - Spook


----------



## luckytrim

Spook - Spool


----------



## lastmanstanding

Spool - Sloop


----------



## lastmanstanding

Spook - Snool


----------



## luckytrim

Snool - Solos


----------



## luckytrim

Solos - Soles


----------



## taxlady

Soles - Sleds


----------



## luckytrim

Sleds - Bless


----------



## lastmanstanding

Bless - Blest


----------



## luckytrim

Blest - Bolts


----------



## lastmanstanding

Bolts - Holts


----------



## luckytrim

Holts - Hotel


----------



## taxlady

Hotel - Motel


----------



## luckytrim

Motel - Lemon


----------



## taxlady

Lemon - Limen


----------



## lastmanstanding

Limen - Mined


----------



## luckytrim

Mined - Minds


----------



## lastmanstanding

Minds - Deism


----------



## luckytrim

Deism - Aimed


----------



## taxlady

Aimed - Image


----------



## luckytrim

Image - Mages


----------



## lastmanstanding

Mages - Shame


----------



## luckytrim

Shame - Exams


----------



## luckytrim

Exams - Seams


----------

